# Kinderrad auf Diät - war: Noch ein Hochprozentiges!



## Roelof (30. August 2013)

Nächstes Ostern kommt bestimmt! Und weil mein Zwerg ganz brav mit seinem 16" Cnoc herumradelt, aus dem er bald herauswächst, möchte ich früh genug anfangen um in Ruhe fertig bauen zu können. Ein halbes Jahr ist genug Zeit. 

Aus dem Titel heraus einfach ableitbar - Rahmen wird ein Ethanol in 20"  Ich möchte beim Aufbau besonderen Wert auf das Gewicht legen - wer Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Tipps für mich hat, ich bin für Feedback dankbar!

Wir sind hauptsächlich auf der Straße und auf gut befestigten Forstwegen unterwegs. 

Dachte an folgenden Aufbau - das ist der Stand nach ungefähr 3 Tagen, ist also noch nicht sehr ausgereift. 

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" rund 1500g
Gabel:  Echo SL 20" hätte 630g angegeben - da hätte ich gerne etwas leichteres; Ideen??

*LRS*
Felgen: Kinlin nbr (2 Stk.) 520g
Naben: Soul Kozak (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) 103g+224g
Speichen: vo14/hi16 Stk. 
Nippel: Alu, Bunt!
sollte dann für discs bei ca. 950g (+/-20g landen) 

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 400g
Schläuche (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke (schon zu Hause) 130g
Lenker: Schmolke (schon unterwegs) 101g
Sattel: SLR (billig, leicht, gute Optik) 140g
Bremse: Formula RX, R1, Hope X2, Hope mono mini, vo 160, hi 140 - something like that rd. 750g
Vorbau: ? 130g
Sattelklemme: Carbon oder Alu in Bunt; ca. 15g
Steuersatz: bunt - alu - ca. 100g
Griffe: Schaum 20g
Schaltzug und -seil: 100g

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: hab ein getuntes XT herum liegen, das braucht noch einen Carbonkäfig, wenn der etwas kürzer ausfällt, passt das  ca. 130g
Schalthebel: Sram Attack - 100g (geschätzt)
Kassette: 8-fach;ev. fliegen ein paar Ritzel raus. 200g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel max. 200g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - tba 350g
Kettenblatt: rd. 24 Zähne? 50g 
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: Xpedo, Dorcus oder AEST max. 230g

Die Gewichte sind grob geschätzt, Ausreisser nach oben erwarte ich nicht, oder schick ich die wieder zurück. Damit wäre ich irgendwo bei wohlfeinen 6,5kg oder knapp drunter. Ein paar Tricks hab ich dann noch auf Lager...  

Die ersten Fixteile sind jetzt bestellt, wenn die angekommen sind, werd ich den Aufbau auch Fototechnisch dokumentieren. Dann muss ich mir überlegen, ob sich nicht ev. sub6 ausgeht...

Budget würd ich jetzt mal mit Gebrauchtteilen ganz grob 800,- kalkulieren, wobei ich ein paar Teile nicht einrechne, die schon zu Hause herum liegen. 

Bitte keine negativen Kommentare zu Schmolke an Kinderrädern; ich bin freakig, das ist einfach so.


----------



## Floh (30. August 2013)

Könnte hinhauen mit den Gewichten. Carbongabel aus China ca. 500 Gramm mit gekürztem Schaft. Shifter ist eher schwerer als 100 Gramm, ich würde auch lieber den SRAM X7 "amy" nehmen der ist etwas kleiner im Durchmesser und soll sich auch leichter drehen als z.B. der X0.
Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da habe ich ein paar Teilelisten gepostet mit gemessenen Gewichten.
Mit den 800 Euro liegst Du noch konservativ bzw. rechnest die herumliegenden Teile nicht mit ein oder?

Vorbau: KCNC Flyride siehe meine Teileliste. 20 Euro und leicht.

Kettenblatt: 34 Zähne ca. 40 Gramm scheinen ganz gut zu passen zu einer 11-34 Kassette. Ist immer noch ganz schön kurz dafür dass ein Erwachsener 11 hinten, 36 oder größer vorne fährt und viel größeren Reifendurchmesser hat. Normalerweise müsste man für kleine Räder zu größeren vorderen KBs greifen (siehe Klappräder von Dahon mit 54 Zähnen vorne).

Schmolke Lenker: Nichts dagegen, ausser dass es kein Riser ist und das für Kinder nicht so gut sein soll zum Greifen. Evtl. habe ich da für Dich eine Carbon-Alternative (Ritchey WCS Carbon Riser in 25.4 / 620 mm).

Pedale: Ein Paar Dorcus mini in schwarz habe ich noch liegen, genauso Bontrager Race XXX lite mit 18 Gramm inklusive Stopfen. Fotos von den Teilen auf der Waage in meinem Album, Kaufangebot im Bikemarkt.
Bin aber bis 15.9. im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Kettenblatt ein bisschen klein, oder?
An den meisten 20Zöllern sind 32er oder 34er.

Hat das Ethanol Scheibenbremsaufnahme?

Das Gewichtsziel halte ich für Optimistisch, bin aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Roelof (30. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Kettenblatt ein bisschen klein, oder?
> An den meisten 20Zöllern sind 32er oder 34er.



yess - tippfehler; 34er soll das sein



> Hat das Ethanol Scheibenbremsaufnahme?


ja - http://www.ebay.at/itm/141048664361...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



> Das Gewichtsziel halte ich für Optimistisch, bin aber mal gespannt.


 ich auch, aber darum hol ich ja mal zuerst die Teile, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Y_G (30. August 2013)

nette Zusammenstellung, wer meckert hier denn wegen dem bisschen Smolke... ich nicht 

Bei dem Sattel würde ich noch mal schauen, der SLR ist ja auch recht lang. Ob der passt? Wir sind auch noch am suchen für das 20iger.

Gewicht glaube ich wenn ich es sehe  bin sehr gespannt was da rauskommt. Scheint auf jeden Fall viel versprechend zu sein


----------



## Roelof (30. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Könnte hinhauen mit den Gewichten. Carbongabel aus China ca. 500 Gramm mit gekürztem Schaft.


 hast du einen Link?


> Shifter ist eher schwerer als 100 Gramm, ich würde auch lieber den SRAM X7 "amy" nehmen der ist etwas kleiner im Durchmesser und soll sich auch leichter drehen als z.B. der X0....


den attack hab ich herum liegen, und heute abend schmeiß ich ihn mal auf die Waage 


> ...bzw. rechnest die herumliegenden Teile nicht mit ein oder?


 nein, was bereits da ist, rechne ich nicht ein.



> Vorbau: KCNC Flyride siehe meine Teileliste. 20 Euro und leicht.


schaut nett aus...



> Kettenblatt: 34 Zähne ca. 40 Gramm scheinen ganz gut zu passen zu einer 11-34 Kassette. Ist immer noch ganz schön kurz dafür dass ein Erwachsener 11 hinten, 36 oder größer vorne fährt und viel größeren Reifendurchmesser hat. Normalerweise müsste man für kleine Räder zu größeren vorderen KBs greifen (siehe Klappräder von Dahon mit 54 Zähnen vorne).


aber strammer ertritt er glaub ich nicht... das wird schon passen. vorne hab ich blätter mit 29, 32 und maximal 34 zähnen hier, mal schauen welches dann auf die Kurbel passt - das ist dann genau die richtige größe 



> Schmolke Lenker: Nichts dagegen, ausser dass es kein Riser ist und das für Kinder nicht so gut sein soll zum Greifen. Evtl. habe ich da für Dich eine Carbon-Alternative (Ritchey WCS Carbon Riser in 25.4 / 620 mm).


 der wcs passt aber optisch ned so optimal zur schmoke stütze... 



> Pedale: Ein Paar Dorcus mini in schwarz habe ich noch liegen, genauso Bontrager Race XXX lite mit 18 Gramm inklusive Stopfen.
> Bei Interesse PN, bin aber bis 15.9. im Urlaub.


 überleg ich mir, bin nur noch unschlüssig, ob ich sowas nehmen soll oder doch etwas leichteres... aber danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## Roelof (30. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> ...Gewicht glaube ich wenn ich es sehe  bin sehr gespannt was da rauskommt. Scheint auf jeden Fall viel versprechend zu sein


kommt Zeit, kommt Rad. 

Ich bau das Teil jetzt auf, um es dann in Einzelteilen vom Osterhasi verstecken zu lassen. Dann können mein Zwerg und ich das Teil gemeinsam aufbauen und ich hoffe, dass ich ihm damit die Wertigkeit seines Spielzeuges bewusst machen kann...


----------



## Floh (30. August 2013)

Würd mich für Dich freuen aber meine und die Erfahrungen der anderen Väter hier im Forum sagen dass Kinder auf ganz andere Sachen Wert legen als auf feinstens gefräste Aluminiumteile in Eloxalfarben 
Egal Haupsache Papa weiss wie gut es wirklich ist.


----------



## Diman (30. August 2013)

Die Party geht weiter!


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

8fach Ritzel sind für so ein Projekt zu schwer. Nimm schmälere/leichtere 9- oder gar 10fach. Rauswerfen kannste ja trotzdem noch welche. Kommste je nach größtem Ritzel auch unter 200g. Zum Drehgriff passende Schaltabstände regulierste über die Spacer. Den Rahmen finde ich für ein solches Projekt gewichtsmäßig auch nicht grad die ideale Basis, aber gut, soo viel Auswahl gibts auch wieder nicht.

Wegen Leichtgängigkeit von Drehschaltern wollte ich demnächst mal paar Tests machen. Shimano Revoshift (dick) und Sram Attack Amy (dünn) hab ich schon hier, Sram MRX ist im Zulauf. Schaltwerk ist auch nicht unwichtig, da gibts mächtige Unterschiede im Kraftaufwand. Mal sehen, welche Kombi bei uns gewinnt...


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Schicke Zusammenstellung. Ich komme bei meiner Rechnung bislang auf gut 7kg und bin bei über 800 Euro, habe allerdings auch kein Schmolke etc. Und dann kommt StVZO-Ausstattung mit Gepäckträger drauf --> ü8.

KB wiegt 32g, die angedachten Pedalen eher 200 (202 bei mir). Mein KCNC-Vorbau in 60mm 88g, meine Kinlin-Felgen, allerdings mit Bremsflanke, 245g das Stück. Sattelklemme 11g von Dorcus oder GUB.

Pedale gibt es noch mit Titanachsen, dann in der Gegend von 160g, ebenso Innenlager.

Schnellspanner oder Spannachsen fehlen noch, da gibt's leckere Sachen von Tune.

XT-Schaltwerk mit 130g? Ich dachte, mein Ultegra mit 190 sei leicht... allerdings auch ungetuned. Und paßt eine 9fach-Kette auf 8fach-Kassette? Wegen der Ritzelabstände... wenn ja, disponiere ich da noch um.

Bekommt der Rahmen eine  Farbe? Meiner ist zweifach gepulvert und bringt daher schon 1610g auf die Waage.

Wenn meine Teile da sind, werde ich das auch dokumentieren. Viel Spaß weiterhin!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

Für die g-Feilscher natürlich keine Farbe. 

9fach Kette auf 8fach Ritzeln problemlos, aber wie gesagt: 9fach Ritzel sind leichter  Wenn der Schalthebel nur 8fach spricht, tut man halt die passenden Spacer dazu, dann passts wieder. Muss man schauen, geht bei Spider Kassetten leider nicht. Alternative Schaltseilklemmung am Schaltwerk gibts auch, mir aber nur bekannt für 9x Schalter auf 8x Kassette.


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Aber 9fach Kette auf 8fach Ritzelpaket mit 8fach Shifter, das geht, meinst du?


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

Ja, bin ich schon 1000de km auf einem Rennrad gefahren. Die Kette fällt weder zwischen die Ritzel noch ist sie zu schmal, um nicht auf die Ritzel zu passen. Das schaltet auch ganz normal. Ist aber leichter als eine 8fach Kette.


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Danke. Bestellt!


----------



## Taurus1 (31. August 2013)

Am Kania Twenty hat meine Tochter auch 8fach Drehgriff und 8fach Kassette mit 9fach XTR-Schaltwerk und 9fach Kette. Klappt einwandfrei.
Bei einer 10fach kette könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie hinten zwischen die Ritzel fällt.


----------



## trifi70 (31. August 2013)

Soo schmal ist sie denn auch nicht. Aber sie läuft nicht gut, weil sie innen schmaler baut. Manche Kombis laufen leidlich, würde ich aber nicht machen. Dann lieber bei der 9er die Nieten hohlbohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. September 2013)

Ah, da is ja dein Thread, Roelof! (grade erst gesehen)

Super, bin gespannt auf die ersten Bilder.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Pedale gibt es noch mit Titanachsen, dann in der Gegend von 160g, ebenso Innenlager.



Er schrieb ja "AEST" - sind mit Titan-Achse und wiegen verifizierte 170g/Paar


----------



## trolliver (1. September 2013)

Welche? Ich habe nur die BMX-like Pedalen von AEST gesehen. Bei Ebay?


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

Für AEST hab ich inzwischen eine günstigere Quelle aufgetan - kommen direkt aus Übersee und dort wollen sie für die Pedale EUR 40,-  - dafür ist die Farb- und Produktauswahl nicht immer im vollen Umfang gegeben.


----------



## Y_G (2. September 2013)

lass uns nicht unwissend sterben... wo???


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

Update: 

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" rund 1500g
Gabel: Echo SL 20" hätte 630g angegeben - da hätte ich gerne etwas leichteres; Ideen??

*LRS*
Felgen: Kinlin nbr (2 Stk.) 520g
Naben: Soul Kozak 108g+224g
Speichen: vo14/hi16 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, Bunt!
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 950g (+/-20g landen)

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 400g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke 130g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: SLR (billig, leicht, gute Optik) 140g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g ohne Scheiben und Adapter
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 85g
Sattelklemme: Carbon oder Alu in Bunt; ca. 15g
Steuersatz: bunt - alu - ca. 100g
den Cane Creek AER find ich nett - gibt's den irgendwo für rd. EUR 50,-??
Griffe: Schaum 20g
Schaltzug und -seil: 100g

Drivetrain
Schaltwerk: hab ein getuntes XT herum liegen, das braucht noch einen Carbonkäfig, wenn der etwas kürzer ausfällt, passt das ca. 130g
Schalthebel: Uff - kein Attack, der ist nur 8-fach...  max. 100g
Kassette: Rennradkassette - 9 od. 10 fach 200g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel max. 200g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - tba 350g
Kettenblatt: rd. 34 Zähne? 50g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: Xpedo, Dorcus oder AEST max. 230g


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Ich hab hier n Sram Gripshift Attack liegen, der is mit AMY und 9fach. Noch nicht gewogen. Muss es also geben, sowas. Ansonsten reicht vermutlich auch 8fach, spart zudem Gewicht, genau ein Ritzel.


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> lass uns nicht unwissend sterben... wo???



hab den Link zu Hause gespeichert. reiche ich am Abend nach.


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

Update: Formula R1 geordert. 

hat die Gabel schon jmd. in Händen gehalten?
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/874118828/UD_3K_monocoque_small_wheel_city.html


----------



## storck-riesen (2. September 2013)

Die R1 wird doch als ziemlich bissig/kräftig beurteilt. Ist das nicht etwas zu heftig für die Kids?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

mhmm - ich glaub je früher er damit umgehen lernt, desto besser.


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier n Sram Gripshift Attack liegen, der is mit AMY und 9fach. Noch nicht gewogen. Muss es also geben, sowas. Ansonsten reicht vermutlich auch 8fach, spart zudem Gewicht, genau ein Ritzel.



Die Abstände an der Kassette sind aber anders. 8-fach Hebel auf 9-fach (-1) Kassette schaltet nicht saubär.

Entweder X.0 mit X.0 Twister (oder X.7 AMY) oder xt-tuned mit whatever aus der shimpansoecke das teil bedienen möchte...


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Is klar, aber nur ne Frage der Spacer (solange kein Spider vorhanden). Die 9fach Ritzel sind bei Shimano 0,02mm schmaler. Bedeutet, Du kannst 9fach Ritzel mit 8fach Spacern auf den Freilauf tun und hast über 8 Gänge nur einen Fehler von ca. 0,15mm. Beim (gewollten) axialen Spiel der Führungsrolle am XT ist das nix. Wenn ein Spider für 5-6 Ritzel in der Kassette steckt, geht das natürlich leider nicht.


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> lass uns nicht unwissend sterben... wo???



http://dx.com/s/aest

Stell dich aber auf Lieferzeiten zw. 2 bis 8 Wochen ein. Den "Gift Service" nicht vergessen....


----------



## hawkes (3. September 2013)

Bei DX hatte ich auch schon Ã¶fter geschaut und Sachen bestellt. 

Wichtig ist die richtige Teilenummer: YRPD-07T (inkl. T am Ende)

http://dx.com/p/aest-yrpd-07t-aluminum-magnesium-alloy-bike-bicycle-pedals-silver-pair-199112

Kostet zur Zeit 29,68â¬


----------



## Roelof (9. September 2013)

Der Rahmen ist da - hübsch, mit mehr Kleinzeug als gedacht (Schrauben). Der Rahmen mit Schaltauge hat 1530g auf der Hängewaage.


----------



## trolliver (9. September 2013)

Ich hatte die Schrauben auch mitgewogen... dabei werde ich keine davon nutzen.

Hast du dich schon für eine Gabel entschieden?


----------



## Roelof (9. September 2013)

Nein, noch nicht. bin da nach wie vor unschlüssig...


----------



## trolliver (9. September 2013)

Wie kürzt du eigentlich deine Sattelstütze? Kreissäge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Nachtrag: Falls du noch mit der Echo Gabel liebäugelst: ich habe die hier, bzw. das Vorgängermodell wegen Canti-Aufnahme. Sie ist (mir) deutlich zu lang, d.h. es läuft aufgrund der Einbaulänge von 375cm auf eine Tretlagerüberhöhung von 15 bis 20mm hinaus.


----------



## BOOZE (10. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> d.h. es läuft aufgrund der Einbaulänge von 375cm auf eine Tretlagerüberhöhung von 15 bis 20mm hinaus.



Interessant, was wäre eigentlich die perfekte Gabellänge für das 20" Ethanol?


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Hängt auch von den zu erwartenden Winkeln ab. Ich habe für mich 345mm beschlossen, ein Kompromiß zwischen Tretlagerabsenkung (dann ca. 15mm) und steilen Winkeln (73,5 und 72,5°). Mir ist wegen Philipps kurzer Beine die Tretlagerabsenkung wichtiger als moderate Winkel.

Hast du deine Gabel eigentlich schon? Wann gibt's Bilder?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist da - hübsch, mit mehr Kleinzeug als gedacht (Schrauben). Der Rahmen mit Schaltauge hat 1530g auf der Hängewaage.



Oh, toll, wieder ne Poison/Chaka-Gewichtsangabe - darf ich das in meine Liste aufnehmen?
Ist das Gewicht mit Cantisockeln und mit diesen komischen Schräubchen am Unterrohr?


----------



## BOOZE (10. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hast du deine Gabel eigentlich schon? Wann gibt's Bilder?



Wenn mich meinst, ja ist da und wartet gekürzt zu werden, ich suche aber noch nach der perfekten Einbauhöhe.


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Oh, toll, wieder ne Poison/Chaka-Gewichtsangabe - darf ich das in meine Liste aufnehmen?
> Ist das Gewicht mit Cantisockeln und mit diesen komischen Schräubchen am Unterrohr?



Ja klar - Ist aber NUR Rahmen mit Schaltauge und Schaltaugenschraube (Stahl).

weder Cantisockel noch die komischen Schrauben am Unterrohr. Tuti Kompletti hat mein Set leider 1580g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

Ich glaube ich werde heute die Gabel ordern.  entgegen ersten Befürchtungen wird es keine Bastel-Lösung und soll Disc-Only bei 400g liegen. bin gespannt...


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

wie klingen denn 313g für eine HT-II kompatible Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt und Schräubchen (Blatt und Schrauben in Wunschfarben)?


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

Langsam nimmt es Form an.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> wie klingen denn 313g für eine HT-II kompatible Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt und Schräubchen (Blatt und Schrauben in Wunschfarben)?



Klingt sehr leicht, aber auch teuer.

Wie lange müssen wir hier warten, bis du das Geheimnis lüftest? Oder gibt´s vorab nen heißen Tipp?


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

Aerodynamik verbessert


----------



## michfisch (11. September 2013)

wat?


Roelof schrieb:


> Aerodynamik verbessert


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

Das ist praktisch ein Suchbild Nerds.


----------



## trolliver (11. September 2013)

Die Unterrohrschraublöcher wieder weggemacht - und es kommt mir vor, als sei das Sattelrohr angeschrägt. Kann das sein?


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2013)

Unterrohrdinger sind weg, trolliver hat ein gutes Auge. Aber das Sitzrohr ist nich bearbeitet...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. September 2013)

"Gutes Auge" und/oder trolliver passt halt im Forum aufmerksam auf - weil dasselbe Rätsel hatten wir schon mal, ich glaube, es war bei BOOZE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Klingt sehr leicht, aber auch teuer.
> 
> Wie lange müssen wir hier warten, bis du das Geheimnis lüftest? Oder gibt´s vorab nen heißen Tipp?



ich fahr die Tage mal persönlich vorbei und schau mir die Teile an. Dann entscheide ich ob wertig oder nicht...


----------



## Roelof (27. September 2013)

Sodale - hier mal mein erster Zwischenstand:







Die angeschliffenen Stellen werden jetzt noch gebürstet, und dann grob verschliffen, um eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche zu erhalten. Habe die "Nippel" am Unterrohr, seitlich auf den Sitzstreben und die für die Kotschützer entfernt, und die Cantisockel.

Gewicht mit Schaltauge: 1499g


----------



## michfisch (27. September 2013)

Schön!
haste den Pinöckel an der re. Kettenstrebe extra gelassen?
Der ist doch für Nabenschaltungen.
Gruss M


----------



## trolliver (27. September 2013)

Oder er hat ihn extra stehen lassen.... kommendes Jahr kommt doch die Rohloff Sport mit 1300g Gesamtgewicht...  Das wäre dann echt der Knaller!

Schön geworden. Hast du das alles mit der Feile gemacht???

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (27. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Schön!
> haste den Pinöckel an der re. Kettenstrebe extra gelassen?
> Der ist doch für Nabenschaltungen.
> Gruss M



Den hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen!! Verdammt, der muss heute Nacht noch weg.


----------



## Roelof (27. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Schön geworden. Hast du das alles mit der Feile gemacht???



bisschen Dremel, bisschen Metallsäge, bisschen Bier und ganz viel Feile.


----------



## michfisch (27. September 2013)

viel Erfolg!
Gruss M


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. September 2013)

Schön!

Bin gespannt, wie´s weitergeht.


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

Update:

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" rund 1500g
Gabel: China-Carbon - 400g

*LRS*
Felgen: Gingko (sub 400g)
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g landen)
Schnellspanner: Titan mit Carbonhebel ca. 50g (planet-x)

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g
*
Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: SLR? (billig, leicht, gute Optik) ~140g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Schrauben: dz Stahl (ev. Alu?) 24g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Alu rot, abhängig von der Gabel - ca. 100g
Griffe: Schaum 20g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: getuntes XT ca. 130g²
Schalthebel: X.0 Fantic26 f. Shimpanso 10fach ca.100g
Kassette: Rennradkassette - 9 od. 10 fach 200g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel max. 200g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - tba 350g
Kettenblatt: rd. 34 Zähne rd. 50g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: Xpedo, Dorcus oder AEST max. 230g

Macht derzeit einen Zwischenstand von:* +/- 5.860g * 
allerdings ohne Disc-Adapter und Expander/Kralle 

Da ist aber noch Potential nach unten bei

Pedale (AEST 170g f. 40,- Federleicht 138g f. 74,-)
Kurbel (böses basteln  )
Kassette (Dura Ace -20g, Sram Red -40g, Recon -70g)
Innenlager (Titan - irgendwas ab 160g gebraucht ab 50,-)
Schaltzug und Seil (keine Ahnung was sowas wirklich wiegt)

und nach oben bei

Kettenblatt (max. +30g)
Schaltwerk (max. +30g)
Gabel (Angststück)

²gestern auf der Waage hatte ich 132g ohne Schaltröllchen, aber noch mit laaaaangem Alu-Käfig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi Roelof,

Felge pro Stück unter 200g? Und bekommst du die?
Schaltzug komplett wiegt eher 30g.
KB 50g - wiegt meins mit 36Z, 32Z wiegen 34g.

Übrigens, das Gewicht meiner Lefty (schreibe ich hier, hatte ja hauptsächlich dich interessiert): 1167g. Ich hätte gedacht, es sei noch weniger.


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Respekt. Ich habe mal gegenübergestellt, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte und ich überall nur wenige Gramm drüber liege. Aber die Reifen sind natürlich der Hammer, ebenso die Felgen und die HR-Nabe. Schnellspanner hast du noch nicht drin. Vorbauspacer? Bashguard / Kettenschutz? Schläuche Schwalbe 6a wiegen bei mir 148g statt 130. Dafür Dorcus mini (ohne Titangedöns) 202g, Schaltzug keine 30, Innenlager 213g. Auf die Chinagabel bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ... Schnellspanner hast du noch nicht drin...


danke, ergänzt 





> Vorbauspacer? Bashguard / Kettenschutz?


 kommt auf die Gabel an / Nein / Nein 





> ... Auf die Chinagabel bin ich gespannt!



na und ich erst...


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...Felge pro Stück unter 200g? Und bekommst du die?


hab zumindest ein email, wo der Händler sagt, er könne mir max. 2 Stk. aus der ersten Lieferung anbieten...


----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2013)

China Gabel Behauptung 395 Gramm
Ist ungekürzt 570 Gramm mit geschätzt 1m Steuerrohr 
Gekürzt 490 Gramm...

Von den FOSS Schläuchen würde ich die Finger lassen.

Pedale 200 Gramm für 29,90 (Dorcus) mit CrMo Achse gibt da ja auch mal Missbrauch.

Du sparst alleine mit Laufradsatz und den Reifen schon 900 Gramm gegenüber meinem 7kg Rad ein.
Wie immer wird in der Realität einiges leichter, anderes schwerer werden.

Wie willst Du einspeichen? Radial trotz Scheibe?


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

richtig - vorne und hinten je 14 Speichen radial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

14 Speichen ist für 20" schon eine Ansage. Und dann noch radial? Na ja, gemäß den verbauten Reifen wird er damit wohl weniger vom Garagendach springen...


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

richtig - wir wollen fahren, und am Liebsten weit und schnell...


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Bin trotzdem gespannt, wie das mit 7 radialen Speichen auf den Antriebsseite (ohne gekreuzt auf der Gegenseite) wird, vor allem bei weit - und erst recht bei schnell.


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

kompliziert wird das ganze ja erst dadurch, dass die Felge 28 Loch und die Hinterradnabe 32 Loch hat - und nein, die Felgen wird es nicht in 32 Loch geben...


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Au ja! Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...  

Übrigens: Booze hatte doch vor nicht langer Zeit mal eine Kurbel gezeigt, die er beidseitig hohlgekehlt hatte. Irgendwas um die 260g....


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

edit: die hier - hab ich schon mal gesehen, hatte aber 300g im Hinterkopf...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413271?in=set

ich fürchte, ich hab da einen etwas anderen Ansatz...


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Ick weeß ja.


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

Huhu, gestern war ein Abholzettel im Briefkasten - Absender: China...


----------



## Floh (18. Oktober 2013)

Der freundliche Zoll möchte seine 23,7% haben...


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

Nein. Zoll- und abgabefrei. Gift value 10 usd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## trolliver (18. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch!! Die erste Chinagabel, die hält was sie verspricht - und auch noch gut aussieht. Hätte ich die gesehen, hätte ich auch über Scheibenbremsen nachgedacht. Egal, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Moskitogabel, auch optisch. Dennoch: wo hast du sie her? Ich hatte sie nicht gesehen.


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

Aliexpress - Link hab ich am PC...


----------



## trolliver (19. Oktober 2013)

Also doch. Wahrscheinlich habe ich sie übersehen, weil ich explizit nach einer mit Cantisockeln geschaut habe. Paßt sie von der Einbauhöhe her? Sie sieht recht niedrig aus. Ich habe bei 335mm eine willkommene Tretlagerabsenkung (ca.15mm), aber auch schon recht steile Winkel: 73° vorn und 74° hinten. Vielleicht bewegt das meinen Filius endlich mal dazu, seinen Hintern auf der Sitzfläche zu lassen. Meist sitzt er auf der Nase (vom Sattel).


----------



## Roelof (20. Oktober 2013)

@trolliver: du hast 335mm?? meine hat nur gemessene 295mm...

hier der link zur Gabel: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Beio...bicycle-accessories-bo-fk001c/1364855724.html

hier ein Foto der Gabel am Bike (ohne Steuersatz):


----------



## trolliver (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Moskitogabel hat 335mm. Wenn ich mir dein Bild so ansehe, wird das verdammt steil. Tretlager sehr niedrig. Wie lang werden deine Kurbeln? Deine Sattelstütze hat ja auch, wie meine, keinen Versatz, der das etwas ausgleichen könnte. Das wird ein Triathlonrad. ;-)) Ich hätte da noch einen Triaaufsatz für...

Wenn die Sattelstütze bei Philipp 5cm raus kommt, kommt meine alte Carbonstütze in das Rad, die hat zumindest etwa 20mm Versatz - und wäre gekürzt noch leichter.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (20. Oktober 2013)

Coole Idee, die Reifen fürs Foto mal reinzuhängen 

Steilen Sitzwinkel könnt man ja recht leicht korrigieren, beim Lenkwinkel wirds schwieriger, es gibt da spezielle Steuersätze für... die bringen 0,5 - 1,5 Grad, kosten aber auch ordentlich Geld...

Also:


trolliver schrieb:


> Das wird ein Triathlonrad. ;-))


Da passen denn auch die Reifen prima zu.


----------



## trolliver (20. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...beim Lenkwinkel wirds schwieriger, es gibt da spezielle Steuersätze für... die bringen 0,5 - 1,5 Grad, kosten aber auch ordentlich Geld...


... und wiegen!! Das geht gar nicht.



> Da passen denn auch die Reifen prima zu.


... die für die Schläuche gehalten habe... ;-))

Man könnte auch vorn einen 2.5er Big Apple montieren, das brächte auch 3cm, aber die Optik - und das Gewicht!! Nein.

Erstmal zusammenschrauben (wo bleibt das Schaltwerk??) und probesitzen / -fahren, das wird mehr bringen. Weit und schnell, dafür sind steile Winkel ja nicht nachteilig. Die Optik ist schonmal scharf!


----------



## 68-er (21. Oktober 2013)

das is die erste gabel die mir richtig gut gefällt 
vor allem der übergang zum steuerrohr passt sehr gut 

da ich mit v-brake aufbaue werde ich also noch 
ein wenig schauen müssen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (21. Oktober 2013)

die hätte aber eine Aufnahme für eine Rennrad-Bremse, also nur falls jemand mit schlanken Reifen auskommt...


----------



## michfisch (21. Oktober 2013)

Sieht lecker aus das Gabelchen.
Aber!- Was kommen da für Kurbeln rein? 
bei 150er schleifen die 100 pro auf der Erde!
Und wenn die Kids auch noch in der Kurve das Pedal unten haben
gibts ein paar schöne Schrammen und Stütze
Gruss M


----------



## Roelof (21. Oktober 2013)

das schaut schlimmer aus, als es ist. derzeit ist die Mitte der Innenlagerschale nicht ganz 2,5cm unterhalt der gedachten Linie zwischen den Naben. Da kommt dann noch der Steuersatz dazwischen, also wird das ganze nicht viel tiefer als 2 - 2,3cm drunter landen...


----------



## Roelof (21. Oktober 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Aber...



du hast Recht, das schaut auf dem Bild schlimmer aus, als es ist. Gabel ist aber nach Links gekippt...


----------



## Floh (23. Oktober 2013)

Alternative für V-Brakes 338 Gramm:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRIG...-451-fork-for-caliper-road-or/1230307250.html

Aber TEUER... 167 Euro.


----------



## Roelof (23. Oktober 2013)

aber super leicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

Was andere zu lang, is die bissl zu kurz  Also das Steuerrohr. Die ist für Falträder gedacht, glaube nicht, dass die mit dem kurzen Rohr fürs Kinderrad funzt... Da klemmt der Vorbau doch nur zur Hälfte auf dem Schaft.

Gewicht könnte +/-15% doch passen (eher +), zumindest ist Trigon kein NoName China...


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

Schaft wird doch in zwei Längen angeboten, das wäre kein Problem, die größere Länge beträgt um die 220mm. Ich hätte sie mir im Sommer bestellt, hatte aber keine Lust, noch ein 74mm Vorderrad zu bauen. Zudem weiß man nicht, auf welchen Raddurchmesser (451 oder 406) die Cantisockel passen. Einbauhöhe durfte aber passen, Dahongabeln haben auch 330mm oder sowas.

EDIT: falsch, längere Version des Schaftes nur 123mm, das hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. Na ja, egal, wer hat schon ein Dahon....


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich den Salat. 

Bitte um Denkstützen: Welche Kombination ist leicht und günstig umzusetzen??

Ich hab eine *10-fach Kassette*, 

- einen X.0-9-fach Drehgriff
- einen X.0-10-fach Drehgriff (fantic Mod IV - für alte Shimpanso) 

und als Schaltwerke hab ich 

- ein leichtes XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk (leider DynaSys) 130g
- ein X.0 Schaltwerk 195g und 
- ein Sram Red Schaltwerk 125g 

Irgendwie passt da nix zusammen. Also wie komm ich jetzt möglichst leicht und günstig zu einer funktionierenden Schalterei auf der 10-fach Kassette?? einen 10-fach x9 Drehgriff gibt es ja nicht, oder??


----------



## trolliver (29. Oktober 2013)

Muß es denn ein X9 Drehgriff sein? Den finde ich auch nicht, nur Trigger. Doch in X0 gibt es das schon.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich auch so: Neuen XO 10-fach Drehgriff kaufen (siehe 2 Angebote im Biemarkt) und mit einem 10-fach Schaltwerk aus deinem Bestand kombinieren. 9-fach Schaltwerk geht glaube nicht, da wohl die Anlenkung am Schaltwerk zwischen 9- und 10-fach anders ist. Das ganze möglichst schnell kaufen und hier über die Schaltkräfte berichten . Ich habe nämlich gleiches vor. Welche Kassette hast du? Und welche Kette willst du verwenden?


----------



## Roelof (30. Oktober 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so: Neuen XO 10-fach Drehgriff kaufen (siehe 2 Angebote im Biemarkt) und mit einem 10-fach Schaltwerk aus deinem Bestand kombinieren. 9-fach Schaltwerk geht glaube nicht, da wohl die Anlenkung am Schaltwerk zwischen 9- und 10-fach anders ist. Das ganze möglichst schnell kaufen und hier über die Schaltkräfte berichten . Ich habe nämlich gleiches vor. Welche Kassette hast du? Und welche Kette willst du verwenden?



Also Red Schaltwerk mit X.0 Drehgriff... mhmm - ein x9 10-fach Trigger wäre deutlich günstiger, oder auch ein Sram Double Tap Trigger wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Kassette: KCNC Alu mit 101g 
Kette: KMC X10SL


----------



## trifi70 (30. Oktober 2013)

In der Anzeige stand doch aber "100g"  

Das Shadow würde ich als erstes ausschließen wegen Bedienkräften.

Weiß jemand sicher, dass das Red Schaltwerk dieselben Seileinholwege wie Sram MTB benutzt? Weil, wenn nicht, bist Du auf Double Tap Trigger festgelegt. Alternativ Lenkerendschalthebel. Die lassen sich mit einem Adapter ähnlich wie früher die Daumis montieren. Dann müssen es natürlich die R2C sein *klickerdiklack*


----------



## trifi70 (30. Oktober 2013)

Was auch geht, wenn Du so viel liegen hast: probieren. Manchmal funktionieren die seltsamsten Kombis. Bekanntestes Beispiel die Shimergo genannte: Campa 10x Ergopower mit Shimano Schaltwerk auf 8fach Ritzel. Astrein. 

Also einfach mal Drehgriff auf alten Lenker geschraubt, Zug rein, Schaltwerk angeklemmt und ohne Kette schauen, wie das Ritzelpaket abgefahren wird.


----------



## Floh (30. Oktober 2013)

SRAM X.9 shortcage gebraucht (bzw. auch neu nicht so teuer) müsste mit 10-fach Drehgriff funktionieren. Die Ansteuerung ist gleich, die Kassettenbreite ist gleich, und die Abstufung legt der Drehgriff fest?

Die Type 2 Schaltwerke für 10-fach sind nicht so eine gute Idee (zu hohe Kettenspannung)


----------



## Roelof (30. Oktober 2013)

ich glaub sram 10-fach ist untereinander uneingeschränkt kombinierbar...

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (31. Oktober 2013)

aktueller Zwischenstand: 

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" 1498g
Gabel: China-Carbon - 425g

*LRS*
Felgen: Gingko 20" sub 400g
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g landen)
Schnellspanner: Titan mit Carbonhebel ca. 50g (planet-x)

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: SLR? (billig, leicht, gute Optik) ~140g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Schrauben: dz Stahl (ev. Alu?) 24g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Alu rot, abhängig von der Gabel - ca. 100g
Griffe: Schaum 20g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 ca.120g
Kassette: KCNC 101g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel max. 200g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - tba 350g
Kettenblatt: rd. 34 Zähne rd. 50g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 180g

Macht derzeit einen Zwischenstand von:* +/- 5.790g * 
allerdings ohne Disc-Adapter und Expander/Kralle


----------



## Snap4x (31. Oktober 2013)

Und preislich würde mich ja mal interessieren


----------



## Roelof (31. Oktober 2013)

Alles in allem wird bei etwa 850 Euro landen...


----------



## BikerDad (1. November 2013)

weil Du aber schon einige Teile im Keller hattest - oder?


----------



## Roelof (1. November 2013)

nein.


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Ein paar aber schon, die Schmolke-Sachen? Und gut eingekauft!  Ich liege mit schwererem Rad vierstellig.


----------



## Roelof (1. November 2013)

Nein. Hab ich mit eingerechnet...  ich schnorr mir die Teile schon ein halbes Jahr zusammen...


----------



## Roelof (7. November 2013)

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" 1498g
Gabel: China-Carbon - 425g

*LRS*
Felgen: Gingko sub 400g
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g) landen
Schnellspanner: Titan mit Carbonhebel ca. 50g

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 97g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Discschrauben: 6 Stk. Titan, 6 Stk. Alu, rot  15g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Morthop 87g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum 13g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g reales Gewicht wird bald nachgereicht

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 117g
Kassette: KCNC 101g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel
  4-kant: World Industrie 160g
  HTII: irgend ein Shimpanso mit 120g liegt herum
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - ich rechne mal vorsichtige 350g ein
Kettenblatt: rd. 34 Zähne rd. 50g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 180g

Macht derzeit einen Zwischenstand von:* +/- 5.675g * 
allerdings ohne Disc-Adapter, Expander werde ich nicht verbauen.


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

Jetzt fehlt ja nur mal langsam der Aufbau... und Fotos! Daß du bei den Teilen mit 800 Euro hinkommst, übersteigt mein Vorstellungsvermögen, das müssen extrem gute Schnäppchen gewesen sein.

Soul Kozak kannte ich überhaupt nicht, nie gehört. Ich habe mal gegoogelt und in einem französischen Radforum gelesen, das seien polnische Teile. Sowas.... wat nich aal gift!  In deutschen Foren waren sie nicht besonders gut auf die Naben zu sprechen, doch hier würde ich wegen Kinderrad keine Panik schieben. Angebote dafür habe ich weit und breit nicht gesehen - außer einer VR-Nabe auf Ebay.fr in einem Renn-LRS, die wiegt wohl nur 49g, das kann man fast nicht mehr werfen!

Deine Bremsen sind definitiv die bessere Wahl gegenüber meinen AEST-Teilen. Die fliegen raus, sobald ich neue habe.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (7. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> .... mit 800 Euro hinkommst...



inzwischen leider 900,-  und ja da waren einige super Schnäppchen dabei. 



> Soul Kozak kannte ich überhaupt nicht, nie gehört. Ich habe mal gegoogelt und in einem französischen Radforum gelesen, das seien polnische Teile. Sowas.... wat nich aal gift!  In deutschen Foren waren sie nicht besonders gut auf die Naben zu sprechen, doch hier würde ich wegen Kinderrad keine Panik schieben. Angebote dafür habe ich weit und breit nicht gesehen - außer einer VR-Nabe auf Ebay.fr in einem Renn-LRS, die wiegt wohl nur 49g, das kann man fast nicht mehr werfen!



Marius Kozak ist ein netter Kerl, aber hat früher zu weiches Alu verwendet. Da sind dann die schön leichten Naben schnell an den Lagersitzen ausgeschlagen. Dafür waren meine wirklich günstig (unter dem Novatec-Preis) - ich glaube den Zwerg halten sie schon aus...

Wie das mit den neuen Teilen aussieht, weiß ich nicht, habe sonst noch einen schön leichten Spacer am Renner verbaut, der gefällt mir wegen seiner abgerundeten Form ganz gut....



> Deine Bremsen sind definitiv die bessere Wahl gegenüber meinen AEST-Teilen. Die fliegen raus, sobald ich neue habe...


wird sich zeigen. ob die nicht doch zu viel Power haben?? 

die Spacer hab ich noch nicht in der Liste - 5mm + 3 gramm


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" 1498g
Gabel: Beilou Carbon - 425g

*LRS*
Felgen: Gingko 20" sub 400g
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g) landen
Schnellspanner: Titan mit Carbonhebel ca. 50g

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 97g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Discschrauben: 6 Stk. Titan, 6 Stk. Alu, rot  15g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 70mm 93g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Morthop 87g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum 13g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g reales Gewicht wird bald nachgereicht

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 117g
Kassette: KCNC 101g
Innenlager:
 -   4-kant: World Industrie 107mm 161g *oder*
 -   FSA HTII 92g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - ich rechne mal vorsichtige 350g ein
Kettenblatt: FRM Pro 32 Zähne, 30g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 180g

Macht derzeit einen Zwischenstand von:* +/- 5.660g * 
allerdings ohne Disc-Adapter, Expander werde ich nicht verbauen.

Also wenn der Steuersatz und die restl. Teile für den LRS da sind, kann ich mal grob zusammen stecken.  

Schaut aber ganz gut aus, wie ich meine...


----------



## 68-er (9. November 2013)

das schaut sehr gut aus ...
wobei ich bei einem kinderrad zwei schaltwerke für echt übertrieben halte ;-)


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Juchhuh! Fotos vom Killerrad! ... äh, in Teilen...  

Ich habe auf Anhieb nicht einmal alles erkannt, habe mich z.B. gefragt, was denn die halbe Schlauchtülle da unten soll...  Ansonsten hast du dich noch nicht entschieden, wie ich sehe. Welches Schaltwerk, welche Kurbel... Hängt wohl von der Reparierbarkeit ab.

Aber mit der Gabel kommst du, fürchte ich,  zu tief. Der Rahmen stützt sich hinten mit dem Schaltauge auf dem Sofa ab, somit hat das Tretlager, das auch auf dem Sofa aufliegt, ungefähr die gewünschte Absenkung. An der Gabel fehlen aber 6cm bis zum Aufliegen. Ist zwar alles nicht gerade und im Lot, doch kann man den Trend so schon absehen. Es sei denn, das ist so gewollt.

Ich freu mich auf's zusammengesteckte Bike, vor allem die Laufräder und die Kurbel. Wird's ein Weihnachts- oder späteres Geschenk?

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (9. November 2013)

Die halbe "Schlauchtülle" gehört wahrscheinlich zur Sattelstütze.

Laut Aufstellung: Sattel Tune- dass ist aber angeranzter Flite

zwei Schaltwerke?? links/ rechts? oder Ersatz?

Gruss M


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Ja, nach längerem Betrachten habe ich's gerafft... durch die Reflexionen vom Blitz sehen die Carbonteile manchmal etwas merkwürdig aus.

Die doppelten Teile sind wohl Unsicherheitsfaktoren.  Die Shimanokurbel sieht schon gekürzt aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2013)

Speedneedle ist wohl grad im Zulauf. Beim Anblick des Flite habe ich auch gestutzt. Und nochmal hochgescrollt...

Beim Schaltwerk war ja die Problematik, dass die Kassette mit 10fach gesetzt ist und nun eine leichte Kombi aus Schaltwerk und Hebel aus dem Bestand zu finden ist.


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Die halbe "Schlauchtülle" gehört wahrscheinlich zur Sattelstütze.


jawohl - Schmolke-Wippe


> Laut Aufstellung: Sattel Tune- dass ist aber angeranzter Flite





			
				roelof schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Grün - schon auf Lager
> Orange - bereits bestellt
> ....
> Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 97g





> zwei Schaltwerke?? links/ rechts? oder Ersatz?
> Gruss M



nein, hatte das X.0 noch in der Kiste - werde es gleich in die andere Truhe fürs nächste Projekt legen...


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

@trolliver 

doch, also das Red Schaltwerk ist gesetzt, bei der Kurbel bin ich tatsächlich noch unsicher.

Wegen der Überhöhung mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Mit Steuersatz liegt das Innenlager etwa 45mm unter den Achsen der Räder. das passt schon. 

Welche Kurbellänge empfehlt ihr denn??


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Welche Beinlänge hat er denn? Wie groß?

Sonst ist ja Rätselraten.... 45mm ist schon viel.


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

47 Schrittlänge und knapp über nen Meter hoch - am 16" ist er bis jetzt eine 100mm Kurbel gefahren - die gekürzte DX, die hier liegt hat 130mm.

denke an 120mm - ist das zu viel/zu wenig?


----------



## michfisch (9. November 2013)

Ich habe ne 140er kurbel montiert,  meine gabel baut deutlich höher und das ist absolut grenzwertig in den kurven, wenn meine kleine nicht aufpasst. 
Gruß M


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

Also lieber 110mm??


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Oh ja, wenn er noch so klein ist, liegst du mit 110mm sogar noch fast 10mm zu lang - die würde ich aber zugeben in der Hoffnung, daß der Knirps noch wächst. Faktor für die Innenbeinlänge ist 0,2 irgendwas.


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

also empfiehlst du 110, 115 oder 120??


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Ich würde 110 oder 115mm empfehlen. Philipp ist gößer, hat aber die gleiche Innenbeinlänge wie Julian, wobei seine Beine beim letzten Wachstumsschub stärker gewachsen sind als sein Oberkörper, ihm habe ich auf 115mm kürzen lassen. Das ganze ist ein Kompromiß auf mehrjährige Nutzung hin gesehen. Sollten seine Beine deutlich stärker wachsen, er das Rad aber noch mindestens ein Jahr fahren, würde ich ihm entgegen meinem ursprünglichen Vorhaben noch ein zweites Kurbelpaar gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (9. November 2013)

110- 115mm ist genau richtig


----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2013)

Tretlagerabsenkung und Kurbellänge ist das eine. Aber was macht der Steuerwinkel. Wird das Rad nicht sehr nervös? Steiles Steuerrohr, dazu ein kurzer Vorbau und kaum rotierende Masse (welche stabilisierend wirken würde). Passt das noch?


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

Wie viel Vorlauf haben eure 20 Zöller denn so??


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Vorlauf? Keinen...   genauen Nachlauf kann ich mal messen, aber es gießt hier gerade...


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Bei Philipp sind es 43mm Nachlauf.


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

@trifi70:

Vorlauf, Nachlauf, ist doch alles das selbe... 







Ich finde den Winkel rein optisch nicht zu steil... senkrecht am Steuerrohr runter gemessen spuckt mein Rollmeter einen Nachlauf von ca 70mm aus...


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Trifi... Trolliver... auch alles dasselbe. 

Das wäre ziemlich viel. Die Perspektive kann natürlich täuschen, und einen Knick habe ich ja ohnehin..., aber mir sieht es deutlich weniger aus.


----------



## Roelof (10. November 2013)

okay, also wenn ich den Gabelschaft runter verlängere und dann horizontal zum Ausfallende messe, komme ich auf 3cm

Wenn ich am Steuerrohr mittig runter verlängere und dann horizontal zum Ausfallende messe, sind es 7cm - darum die großen Unterschiede...


----------



## trolliver (10. November 2013)

Du müßtest, um den Nachlauf zu messen, Laufräder einbauen oder eben die Ausfallenden vorn und hinten auf halbe Laufradhöhe bringen. Dann wird der Abstand vom Punkt der Steuerrohrverlängerung auf dem Boden zum Lot des Naben- (oder Ausfallenden-) Mittelpunktes (ebenfalls auf dem Boden) gemessen. Falls das zu kompliziert klingt, hier mit Skizze und Rechner.

Was ich geschätzt habe, ist reines, mit meinem Knick behaftetes Augenmaß. Dein Rad steht schon sichtbar steiler als meins, das kann eigentlich keinen größeren Nachlauf ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (11. November 2013)

Wenn Du den Steuerwinkel und den Rad-Radius kennst kannst Du das per Winkelfunktion ausrechnen. Das Interessante ist wie trolliver gesagt hat das was unterhalb der Radachse passiert. Also der Abstand am Boden zwischen der runtergeloteten Radachse und dem Aufstandspunkt des Reifens.
Was Du dann nicht mit drin hast ist die Vorbiegung der Gabel (sieht mir so aus als wäre die Radachse ziemlich weit vor die Steuerrohr-Achse vorgezogen). Daraus resultiert der Unterschied zwischen Messung 1 und Messung 2.


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Langsam nimmt es wirklich Form an - wie auf dem Foto: 3,70kg






Beim Einpressen des Steuersatzes ist es mir das erste Mal passiert, dass das Steuerrohr zu Kurz für das Cyclus-Tool ist. Musst verlängern. 

Den Sattel muss ich überdenken, da meldet sich der Verkäufer nicht mehr und die Kassette ist seit über 2 Wochen unterwegs - leider ohne Nachverfolgung  da fürchte ich muss ich auch damit rechnen, dass die wohl nicht mehr ankommt...


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)




----------



## trolliver (14. November 2013)

Das ist ja super ärgerlich mit den Teilen! Ich hoffe, da mußt du nicht zuviel Kohle in den Wind schreiben.

Die Kurbel sieht ja echt klasse aus. Da sie ja ohnehin gekürzt werden soll, ist solch ein Defekt wohl eher als preismindernd willkommen. Daß das Ding überhaupt so reißen kann...

Ich habe gar kein Einpreßwerkzeug für Steuersätze, sondern mir extra mit zwei Holzscheiben und einer Gewindestange eins gebaut. Dann will ich die Schalen leicht vorpressen mit Holz und Gummihammer - und flutsch, waren sie drin, ging butterweich.

Oh Mann, schon so spät... das wird hart!


----------



## michfisch (14. November 2013)

schaut schon mal ganz gut aus.
Lass doch den Flite drauf, ist doch auch leicht. Neu beziehen und gut ist. Was nützt der schönste Kohlenstoffsattel wenn der Lütte nicht drauf sitzen mag. Geht mir auch so beim RR.
Ist die Kurbel kompl. aus Carbon oder hat sie ein Alukern?
Weiter so, da wird sich der kurze freuen (und der Papa nochmehr)
Gruss M


----------



## 68-er (14. November 2013)

******* - das teil wird richtig gut - hut ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Die Kurbel sollte komplett aus Carbon sein. Ich hoffe nächste Woche auf einen Termin bei meinem Dreher, brauche neue Pedalgewindeeinsätze.  Wenn die fertig sind, kürze und bohre ich die Kurbel und klebe die Einsätze ein. Allerdings wird sie nicht so leicht wie eine aufgefräste Alu-Kurbel werden. 

Der Flite ist mir optisch doch etwas zu wuchtig - vielleicht finde ich ja noch eine alternative dazu, wurde vorerst nur montiert, damit ich die Wippe nicht verliere. 

Ich hab den Isla-Sattel vom Cnoc noch hier. Habe ihn abgezogen und den Schaumstoff runter gekratzt - "oben ohne" wiegt der rund 170g. eventuell beziehe ich den mit Alcantara und schraub den drauf. Oder ich hol mir doch einen Odyssey Jr.


----------



## 68-er (14. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Die Kurbel sollte komplett aus Carbon sein. Ich hoffe nächste Woche auf einen Termin bei meinem Dreher, brauche neue Pedalgewindeeinsätze.  Wenn die fertig sind, kürze und bohre ich die Kurbel und klebe die Einsätze ein.



R&G hat mir "MD-MegaBond 2000" als perfekten kleber 
zwischen alu und carbon vorgeschlagen
falls du da noch was suchst ...


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Ich hab noch L20 zu Hause und wollte das Zeug verwenden. Das hält zB Keramik mit Composite (Klettergriff auf Tasse)

Muss aber wieder ordern und das megabond zeugs mitbestellen. Hast du das schon mal verarbeitet?


----------



## 68-er (14. November 2013)

mach ich am we - is nich so spröde und nimmt wohl recht gut kräfte und vibrationen auf
schau mer mal


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Wäre da der 3000er nicht noch besser geeignet dafür??

Ich überlege ja auch, ob ich nicht die Achse des Pedals direkt ins Carbon einkleben soll...


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Die Kohle für Sattel ist zurück auf mein Konto bebucht worden, meinem Bankmensch sei dank...


----------



## 68-er (14. November 2013)

hatte mit herrn kühn telefoniert - der 2000er würde für meine 
anwendung ausreichen - bei mir wirken aber auch keine so großen
radialen kräfte und meine klebefläche ist größer
ruf ihn einfach kurz an - durchwahl ist die -480


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Frage an die Mitschrauber mit gutem Geschmack:

passt die Schwarze Hardware für die Stütze oder soll ich lieber die silberne rein packen??


----------



## BOOZE (14. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Die Kurbel sollte komplett aus Carbon sein. Ich hoffe nächste Woche auf einen Termin bei meinem Dreher, brauche neue Pedalgewindeeinsätze.  Wenn die fertig sind, kürze und bohre ich die Kurbel und klebe die Einsätze ein. Allerdings wird sie nicht so leicht wie eine aufgefräste Alu-Kurbel werden.



Ich würde die Gewinde direkt in das Carbon schneiden, ohne die Pedaleinsätze.


----------



## michfisch (14. November 2013)

lass alles schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich würde die Gewinde direkt in das Carbon schneiden, ohne die Pedaleinsätze.



also ausbohren, einschmieren mit passendem Harz (ob jetzt L20 oder MD 2000 lass ich mal außen vor) und dann gleich hinein mit der Pedalachse? 

Ich würde dann noch ein Paar Rovings zur Befestigung und auch zum Aschluss des gekürzten Kurbelarms wickeln.


----------



## trolliver (14. November 2013)

Worum möchtest du die Rovings wickeln? Kann ich mir gerade nicht sinnvoll vorstellen. Ich habe allerdings mit guten Klebern überhaupt keine Erfahrung, das sind für mich böhmische Dörfer, außerdem staune ich immer nur, was heutzutage alles geklebt ist.


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Um das Ende der Kurbel und zurück ins Loch - um die Fasern am Ende vorm Ausfransen zu schützen, und auch als Schlagschutz, sollte der Zwerg versuchen - bewusst oder auch nicht - das Kurbelende in die Erde zu stecken. Wenn die Rovings aufbrechen ist das blöd, sie hätten dann aber ihren Zweck erfüllt. Wenn der Kurbelarm beschädigt wird, muss ich tauschen...


----------



## Floh (14. November 2013)

@Roelof:
Hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht ein Alu-Stück ans Ende der gekürzten Kurbel zu setzen? Also gerade absägen und dann ein Loch in die Schnittfläche und einen Stift setzen?


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

japp, würde gehen, wenn der Kurbelarm davor gerade wäre, ist er aber nicht. die Biegung endet bei ca. 95mm, die ebene Fläche steht für die Bohrung also zw. 100 und 120mm zur Verfügung...


----------



## trolliver (14. November 2013)

Noch einmal eine Frage zu diesen Industrieklebern: halten die lange, nachdem man sie angebrochen hat? Immer wenn ich mir einen (meist Kraft-) Kleber kaufe, dann weil ich ihn akut brauche und der alte, vielleicht ein Jahr alt, schon eingetrocknet ist. Das wäre mir für eine 20 Euro Dose zu teuer.


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

die kleinen Portionen in der Spritze halten zwar nicht lange, aber kosten ja mit rd. 6 Eur nicht die Welt. Wenn 2-3 Kleinigkeiten anstehen kann man optimieren. Hab auf der Werkbank bereits 2 Stk. Holzeisenbahnschienen liegen, der Rest kommst statt Holzleim wohl in das neue Campusboard, das auf meiner ToDo Liste ganz oben steht. 

Epoxy hält angebrochen etwa ein Jahr, danach kann man es auch noch verwenden, wobei die Endfestigkeit angeblich nicht mehr so toll sein soll...


----------



## BOOZE (15. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> aktueller Zwischenstand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die echt so leicht, habe mal nach gesucht, aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden? 
Will auch 

Wenn du das Gewicht hinbekommst, dann liegst du echt auf einer Ebene mit den Sündteuren rädern.


----------



## Roelof (15. November 2013)

@BOOZE: ja, die ist so leicht, wenn sie denn noch kommt. aber lies dir mal Post#113 durch - die 5,790 sind nicht mehr aktuell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (19. November 2013)

Die Adapter sind angekommen. Die gute Nachricht: beide zusammen haben 34g. Die schlechte: die Schrauben haben 45g. Da muss Titan rein...


----------



## trolliver (19. November 2013)

Adapter? Worum ging's nochmal? Bremsen? Schrauben schwerer als das Teil... Wird wohl ne teure Nachbestellung.


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2013)

Ja disc Adapter für vorne und hinten je 140mm.


----------



## trolliver (19. November 2013)

Lohnt sich dann der Adapter noch oder wären 160er Scheiben nicht vielleicht leichter geworden?


----------



## Roelof (19. November 2013)

Denke es bleibt sich gleich aber die kleinen Scheiben haben die dezentere Optik.


----------



## Roelof (22. November 2013)

Update:

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt
Muss überdacht werden

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" 1498g
Gabel: China-Carbon - 425g

*LRS*
Felgen: Gingko 20" sub 400g
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g) landen
Schnellspanner 48g

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 85g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Discschrauben: 6 Stk. Titan, 6 Stk. Alu, rot  15g
Bremsadapter: Tektro Lyra 140mm 34g
Titanschrauben für Bremse 8Stk: 24g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Morthop 68g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum 15g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g reales Gewicht wird bald nachgereicht

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 117g
Kassette: KCNC 101g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel
  4-kant: World Industrie 161g oder
  HTII: FSA 92g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - ich rechne mal vorsichtige 350g ein
Kettenblatt: FRM Pro 30g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 180g

Macht derzeit einen Zwischenstand von:* +/- 5.586g * ohne Kassette.

Bald kann ich anfangen aufzubauen. Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wo ich ein paar Gramm sparen kann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. November 2013)

Ich finde: das Rahmengewicht steht in keiner Relation zum angestrebten Endgewicht. Da geht noch was 

Carbon-Kettenblatt ist sicher nicht so erstrebenswert.


----------



## Roelof (22. November 2013)

bringt vom Gewicht auch kaum was...


----------



## trifi70 (22. November 2013)

Das wollt ich damit sagen. Du hast die Möglichkeiten schon gut ausgereizt und es sind hie und da ev. noch wenige Gramm drin. Bei den Scheiben hätte ich auf Adapter wohl verzichtet, auch wenn das kein/kaum Gewicht spart. Aber weniger Adapter/Schrauben/Anfälligkeit. Kurbel/Lager kann man noch nix sagen, weil nicht spezifiziert. Aber vermutlich wird da auch nix mehr zu holen sein (war doch Carbon und schon sehr leicht, wa?). FOSS wird ich drauf verzichten und normale Leichtschläuche nehmen.

Beim Rahmen halt, da ginge theoretisch richtig was (mehrere 100g), aber es gibt nix fertig zu kaufen und selber löten wird an passenden Rohrsätzen scheitern. Da müsste man sehr kreativ sein und kombinieren.

Wenn am Ende das auf der Waage steht, was Du Dir oben ausgerechnet hast, is doch jut!  Und vl. kommt auch ne schöne Schnappszahl bei raus, Feintuning mit dem Fett, sind auch ein paar Gramm


----------



## trolliver (22. November 2013)

Wie Trifi und ich auch schon einmal sagten: du baust dir da einen super Zeitfahrrenner zusammen, bei dem alles paÃt! Bis auf den Rahmen. Der hat etwa 1/10 bis 1/15 des Radwertes, wenn man Neuteile rechnete, ein vielfaches. Vom normalen WertverhÃ¤lnis aus betrachtet, kÃ¶nntest du dich fÃ¼r den Rahmen genauso auf die Lauer legen wie fÃ¼r die Teile. Wenn dann mal einer von Tune oder Rewel fÃ¼r ~1000â¬ auftaucht, wÃ¤re das Rad es wert, damit bestÃ¼ckt zu werden. Oder bei Federleicht nachfragen, Messemodell oder sowas. Sub 5 vielleicht nicht gerade, aber auch nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Roelof (22. November 2013)

Mhmm... Ich werde morgen mal telefonieren müssen... Ist denn ein günstiger Kinderrarrwhmen mit 1000g zuviel verlangt? ;-)


----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

meine Fresse - ich hab wohl nächste Woche einen Termin...

Ach wisst ihr, wie schön es ist, wenn man jemandem erzählt, wie schwierig es ist, ein vernünftig leichtes Kinderrad zu bauen und das Gegenüber am anderen Ende der Leitung versteht einen?? herrlich... Auch seine Ansage - _der leichteste Alu-Rahmen, den er bis jetzt gebaut hat, war für ein 26" Kinderrennrad mit 880_g - und - _unter 1kg? sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein_ - stimmt mich vorsichtig optimistisch...


----------



## BOOZE (23. November 2013)

Bitte unbedingt berichten wie und wo und überhaupt


----------



## trolliver (23. November 2013)

Da ist wohl noch ein Poison Rahmen über... ;-) Fein, ich freu mich darüber! Zu dem Rad paßt sonst einfach nichts anderes, und durchgeknallter als durchgeknallt geht auch nicht, bzw. wenn, dann richtig!

Sub5


----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

Nun mal langsam. Warten wir mal auf den Kostenvoranschlag.


----------



## trifi70 (23. November 2013)

Welcher alleine sicher schon teurer als der Poisonrahmen ist.  Aber wird ja verrechnet, wenn Du bestellst. 

Denn mach ma Nägel mit Köppe. Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (23. November 2013)

Also der Kostenvoranschlag erfolgt mit Bestandsaufnahme der bereits vorhandenen Teile. Ich hoffe auf ein feundschaftliches und projektorientiertes Angebot.


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Was haben deine vorhandenen Teile mit einem Kostenvoranschlag für einen Rahmen zu tun? Na ja, wird schon werden....


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

Ich kenne den Typen seit 2 Jahren, hab ihn aber noch nie persönlich getroffen und da wir uns recht gut unterhalten können, hab ich ihm angeboten mitzubringen, was ich bislang habe und er hat gesagt, er würde das Zeugs gerne sehen. 

Es verhandelt sich wahrscheinlich auch einfacher, wenn man nicht nur über den Rahmen, sondern über das ganze Bike plaudern kann.


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2013)

Wie wird der Rahmen entstehen? Backen, Löten, Schweißen, Schnitzen, Fräsen...? Gib ma was zum Anfüttern.


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

Alu-Rahmen, geht wohl um Schweißen...


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Anzunehmen... Du fährst da also mit deinem Sack voll Edelteile hin, präsentierst ihm während eines Powwows alles einzeln bei mehreren Tassen Tee (oder was ihr da unten halt trinkt... Verlängerter oder sowas), was seine Begeisterung für das Vorhaben weckt und steigert und er es dir folglich einerseits nicht so schwer machen will, solch ein tolles Kinderrad auf die Beine zu stellen, also preislich im Rahmen - andererseits liegt die Rechnung ja offen da, die Vorgabe steht dann im Raum (sub5), da wird er sich ins Zeug legen wollen. Hoffentlich. Hat er selbst auch Kinder?


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Jetzt hab' ich's! Du bietest ihm an, das Rad ab und zu auf Messen zu präsentieren... Dort stellt er es dann zwischen den Ständen von Uli Fahl (dessen Name dann Programm wird...  ) und Federleicht aus, er kann gaaaanz groß rauskommen und du bekommst den Rahmen für lau. 

Die Laufräder hast du schon fertig, oder?


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er ausstellen möchte - hat er noch nie. Hoffe eher, dass er das als Hobby-Projekt und nicht als Job sieht. 

Nein, Felgen sind immer noch nicht da. Werde morgen deswegen telefonieren...


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Aber vom Hobby möchte man ja auch etwas haben... mal sehen. Ich muß schon sagen, dein Projekt ist so ziemlich das spannendste das ich hier lese. Da komme ich nicht mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

2. Versuch mit anderer Kassette

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" 1498g
Gabel: China-Carbon - 425g

*LRS*
Felgen: Gingko 20" sub 400g
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g) landen
Schnellspanner 48g

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe oder FOSS (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 85g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Discschrauben: 6 Stk. Titan, 6 Stk. Alu, rot  15g
Bremsadapter: Tektro Lyra 140mm 34g
Titanschrauben für Bremse 8Stk: 24g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Morthop 68g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum 15g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g reales Gewicht wird bald nachgereicht

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 117g
Kassette: Tisso K7 Ultra - 121g
Innenlager: je nach Kurbel
  4-kant: World Industrie 161g oder
  HTII: FSA 92g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: hier wird gebastelt - ich rechne mal vorsichtige 350g ein
Kettenblatt: FRM Pro 30g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 180g

Macht derzeit einen Zwischenstand von:* +/- 5.706g *

Da sind jetzt aber die Version 4-kant-Lager + ausgefräste Kurbel eingerechnet, die Carbonkurbel macht jedoch kaum einen Unterschied in Punkto Gewicht, ist tendenziell sogar schwerer. Was noch weg kommt ist der überlange Schaft der Gabel, den kürze ich aber erst, wenn ich weiß ob es ein neuer Rahmen wird, oder beim Ethanol bleibt (zwischen -10g und -20g)

  @trolliver: Danke für die Blumen. Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, ob das jetzt das leichteste Kinderrad wird, oder nicht, weil mir die Referenzen fehlen. Im BMX-Race Bereich gibt es ja auch super leichte Bikes, aber ohne Schaltung und mit nur einer Bremse, die werte ich jetzt mal als zweckentfremdet und daher nicht zum Vergleich geeignet.


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2013)

Hab mich bisher mit der Idee zurückgehalten, weil ichs selber nie probiert habe. Kurze Suche bestätigt aber, dass Leute das erfolgreich praktizieren (fürs Liegerad z.B.): Latexschlauch (Michelin A1) kürzen. Enden 3cm inneinander stecken, Umschlagen. Gummilösung (oder Alternative) drauf. Ablüften. Zurückschlagen und andrücken. 

Denke ma, da stecken 20-30g Potential auf 2 Schläuchen. Original wiegen die 22er etwa 80g mit kurzem SV, gekürzt so Pi D) x Daumen 55g.

Testen würde ich das (speziell die Gummilösung bzw. "Kleber") vorab mit nem alten MTB Latex Schlauch. Einen ungefahrenen, aber zu lange gelagerten RR-Latex habe ich leider demletzt entsorgt...

Nachteil: öfter pumpen.

Ev. mache ich das bei unseren wenn sie etwas älter sind an den größeren Rädern dann auch. Pannenschutz mit Latex ist schon toll. Rollwiderstand auch, Sound eh.


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Aber mir sagen bzw. schreiben, Veloplugs seien... Gewicht spare man woanders...  Dann man tau! Die Veloplugs laufen übrigens immer noch ohne Probleme, und öfter nachpumpen muß man auch nicht. Das ist etwas, das mich sowohl bei Latexschläuchen als auch bei schlauchlos extrem nervt. Ich will nicht jede Woche oder öfter (kommt bei schlauchlos durchaus vor) aufpumpen müssen, auch wenn ich das mit nem Kompressor mache. Auf Tour wäre es dann die kleine Teleskoppumpe, das ist bei MTB-Reifen zumindest kein Vergnügen. Einmal dreimal innerhalb einer Stunde, dornengesäumte Straße in Andalusien. Ich bin immer noch stolz auf mich, mich nicht am Rad vergangen zu haben  sondern ganz in Ruhe erstmal einen cafe con leche getrunken und mich dann ans Werk gemacht zu haben.

Sound??? Bei uns machen die Reifen den Sound. Rollwiderstand auch eher. Ob da unsereins die Vorteile von Latex spürt?


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

bei 60g pro Schlauch in nicht-Latex zu 55g in Latex ist den Aufwand nicht wert... Leichter wären noch die Eclipse-Schläuche mit 39g/Stk. aber irgendwie will ich die einfach nicht bezahlen!


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2013)

Die machen zudem noch andere Probleme, würde ich nicht machen. Du hattest 130g oben für 2 stehen, die 55 pro Stück sind geschätzt. Wenns am Ende doch ums Gramm gehen sollte für Sub5... 

Oliver, wieviel sparen die Veloplugs gegen Felgenband? Und: ich würde das nicht an meinem Rad haben wollen, da ich noch mit Felgebremse rumfahre und die Bremshitze somit direkt an den Schlauch käme. Latex, klar.

Der Reifen macht den Sound, klar, aber die Latexschläuche dämpfen viel weniger als ein dicker Butylschlauch. Das soundet schon ganz anders. Rollwiderstand ist nicht nur messbar, sondern wie ich finde unter bestimmten Umständen auch ganz klar spürbar.

OT: Wegen Flicken hör mir auf. Gestern morgen gesehen: Alltagsrad platt. Sehr sehr selten, vl. 1x pro Jahr. Dorne gefunden, knapp neben der Pannenschutzlage des Reifens seitlich durchgestochen. Geflickt, immer noch Loch.  Mist, habe neben (!) dem Loch den Flicken geklebt.   Gut, Flicken ab, neuen an die richtige Stelle drauf, alles montiert, Rad in Schuppen. Heute geschaut: Luft raus.  Nicht weiter gesucht, neuer Schlauch. Schnellspanner zu... häh, so weich... sch%&/(( Gewinde fertig. Gegenmutter greift nicht mehr. Extralange Version wegen Weberkupplung. Also kein Ersatz im Haus, will morgen aber zur Kita hängern. In den Keller gestapft, längsten rumliegenden Spanner gesucht. Puh, Glück gehabt, ca. 5 Gewindegänge greifen, datt reicht.

Btw. ich müsst ma im Schuppen nachschauen... ob die Luft wieder raus is.


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

also ich verwende gerne das frm rim-tape, hab da mal von einem Händler als Draufgabe eine grooooße Rolle abgestaubt. das wiegt ca. 15g pro rad - leichter ist nur noch 2-lagiges Tesa, das wiegt etwa 8g. Da kommen die Veloplugs nicht mit, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Die Weberkupplung hasse ich ohnehin zu montieren, diese Adapterscheiben für das Ausfallende sind aus so weichem Material, daß sie sich im Betrieb verformen. Wiedermontage ist dann noch viel fummeliger als so schon. Lange Spannachse also auf Lager... hm.

Is' noch Luft drinne? 

Die Veloplugs sind schon ziemlich leicht, bei mir 3g pro Rad. Hängt natürlich von der Anzahl der Speichenlöcher ab. Also 20 bei Philipps Rad.

Das Argument mit den Felgenbremsen verstehe ich nicht. Die Felgenflanken kommen innen doch ohnehin gegen den Schlauch, oder gehen deine Felgenbänder innen bis zum Wulst hoch?


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2013)

Luft: check. Besser is datt  Immerhin war Freitag auf dem Heimweg der günstigste Moment wo eine Dorne sich in den Schlauch pieksen kann. Mitten in der Woche wär blöd, abends dunkel, das Rad total verdreckt, musste es erstmal duschen... und auf dem Hinweg zur Arbeit wärs noch blöder gewesen: Hab zwar Flickzeug dabei, aber der Schnellspanner ging auch nicht richtig auf. Nun weiß ich wieso, der hatte vorher schon fertig.

3g für die Plugs is in der Tat sehr leicht! Ich behaupte (reingucken geht ja schlecht), dass der Reifen den seitlichen Bereich (Felgenhorn) komplett bis zum Felgenband abdeckt und somit der Schlauch keinen Kontakt mit Metall hat. Ich benutze das Velox, das ist nicht leicht, aber bisher sehr bewährt. Bei Latexschläuchen, die wohl bei Defekt (Quetschung, Scheuern etc.) gerne auch mit plötzlichem Druckverlust aufreißen, gehe ich da kein Risiko ein.


----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

Ich bleib dabei, ich bin kein Freund von Latex...


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Tubeless mit Milch is sicher besser und noch einen Tick leichter. Für meine Zwecke is mir das aber zu aufwendig. Jedesmal die Sauerei...

Mit Butyl müsst ich gleich wieder andere (schwere und langsame) Reifen fahren wegen häufigen Dornendurchstichen. Das mach ich nur an den Alltagsrädern. An den richtigen Geländerädern pump ich lieber vorher


----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

So viele Dornen bei euch da auf'm Land? Ich kenne das eigentlich nur von südlichen Ländern. Einmal nachts gegen 11 in Sevilla angekommen, weg vom Flughafen ging nur über Autobahn (...), und nach ein paar hundert Metern waren alle Reifen (meine und die meiner Freundin) platt. Hallelujah! Platte Räder auf der Autobahn schieben....


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Ganzer Wald hier ist voll Robinie (falsche Akazie). Die hat Dornen knapp 8-10mm und vorne sehr dünn. Nachts im Dunkeln sieht man die kleinen Äste nicht unbedingt und tags kann man auch nicht jeden immer umfahren. Bei Latex habe ich dann eher sehr schleichenden Luftverlust (eh normal ), meist finde ich die Dornen erst, wenn ich den Reifen wechsle... Fürs Alltagsrad mit Butyl relativ sicher sind Marathon Cross am HR und vorne der X-King Protection BCC ist seit 2000 km auch pannenfrei. Glaub die Panne war jetzt nur, weil die Pannenschutzlage am Mara Cross etwas zu schmal ist.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ... was seine Begeisterung für das Vorhaben weckt und steigert und er es dir folglich einerseits nicht so schwer machen will, solch ein tolles Kinderrad auf die Beine zu stellen, also preislich im Rahmen ... Hoffentlich. Hat er selbst auch Kinder?



yes - genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. 
und nein, Kinder hat er - denke ich - nicht.

btw: die Felgen sind schon beim Gingko, nächste Woche gibt es hoffentlich Post!


----------



## Floh (25. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr so macht, aber bei mir ist Tubeless mit Milch deutlich besser als Latexschlauch von der Dichtigkeit her.
Ich muss vielleicht alle zwei Wochen mal nachpumpen. Und ca. einmal im Jahr ist der Reifen komplett undicht weil im Innere nur noch eine Latex-Kugel herumrollt.
ZTR Flow mit Conti Mountain King II ProTection und Stans Milch.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Trotz Milch muss man die Protection Version nehmen? Hätte da schon gedacht, dass es auch ein Supersonic oder wenigstens Race Sport tut... Habe mit Latex und Supersonic keine Sorgen und wird dann wohl sogar leichter sein als der Protection mit Milch?! Und der Schlauch hält etwa 2-3 Jahre, solange geh ich da nicht ran.


----------



## Floh (25. November 2013)

Ich fahre ProTection weil es die Version ist die noch Made in Germany ist und die es mit BlackChili gibt. Und es ist ein Faltreifen.
Und man sieht ganz deutlich dass die Reifen einen anderen Qualitätsstandard haben. Die Seitenwand ist so dünn dass man durchgucken kann, aber trotzdem pinkelt da nirgendwo Milch raus wenn man den Reifen aufpumpt, und auch der Sitz auf der Felge ist sofort sauber.
Da hab ich schon Leute erlebt die einen Schwalbe gar nicht dicht bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Ich fahre aus Prinzip wenn irgend möglich auch nur die Made in Germany Reifen. 

Dazu gehören Supersonic, Race Sport und die neueren Protection (Reihenfolge nach aufsteigendem Gewicht). Und da die Protection die teuersten und schwersten sind dachte ich halt, mit Milch müsse man die nehmen, weil es sonst nicht (lange) dicht ist.

Nachdem ich eben auf der Conti-Seite war, trifft mich fast der Schlag angesichts der Vielfalt: den MK II gibs nicht mehr in Supersonic, aber dafür (endlich) die BCC-Versionen in 29" und 27,5". Ob man das braucht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr war die mangelnde Reifenauswahl ein klares Argument gegen die Riesenräder. 

Immerhin spart der Race Sport gg. Protection um 60-100g pro Laufrad je nach Dimension.


----------



## Floh (25. November 2013)

Ja, aber die zusätzliche Fadenlage macht sich SEHR deutlich beim Pannenschutz bemerkbar.
Und da ich mit Ausrüstung an den 100 kg kratze und schon einen Carbonrahmen mit relativ leichten Laufrädern fahre und das Ganze ohne Schlauch, kann ich mir die paar Gramm leisten 
Genug offtopic.


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

So - Nägel mit Köpfen werden am Dienstag Abend gemacht: Termin beim Rahmenbauer um 16:00 steht.  Bin schon gespannt - ich will den Rahmen ja sehr gerne bauen lassen, mal schauen, was er auf die Rechnung schreiben möchte und ob wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte treffen können.


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

und: Die Felgen sind jetzt auch bezahlt - sollten Mitte Dezember da sein...


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Warst du schon beim Rahmenbauer? Oder hast du naechsten Dienstag gemeint?


----------



## Roelof (6. Dezember 2013)

nein, nächster Dienstag, also der 10.12.2013  Ich bin schon ein klein wenig nervös.


----------



## Y_G (6. Dezember 2013)

wie wir alle


----------



## Roelof (6. Dezember 2013)

Was meint ihr denn, soll ich für Geometriewünsche äußern?? ich hätte gesagt, ich nehm das Ethanol, Tretlagerhöhe passt mir eigentlich ganz gut mit der tiefen Gabel, Oberrohr ist okay, aber das Steuerrohr hätte ich gerne 15mm länger.


----------



## trolliver (6. Dezember 2013)

Und die Winkel passen für dich so? Immerhin ist der Typ ja Rahmenbauer, der wird die da schon passende Vorschläge machen. Für mehr Wendigkeit (zulasten des Geradeauslaufs) könnte man über kürzere Kettenstreben nachdenken. Und wird der Sitzwinkel flacher, wird das Oberrohr dadurch länger. Hängt alles miteinander zusammen. Ich würde mal was zeichnen und das dann mitnehmen.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (6. Dezember 2013)

1. Am Ethanol würde ich mir mehr Reifenfreiheit wünschen bei trotzdem außen mehr Freigang an der Kurbel. Stichwort asymmetrisches Yoke.

2. Könnte der Lenkwinkel vielleicht etwas flacher ausfallen? Ich finde immer das sieht sehr steil aus.

3. Die Überstandshöhe könnte deutlich reduziert werden indem man das Oberrohr tiefer ansetzt / biegt und dann lieber noch ein Gusset setzt am Sitzrohr oben.

4. Genauso ist die minimale Sattelhöhe mit ca. 55 cm zu hoch. Vergleichbare 20 Zöller bauen da deutlich niedriger (47 cm?)
Da das Sitzrohr momentan doch nur für eine ca. 180 mm lange Sattelstütze taugt finde ich dann doch, dass das Tretlager zu hoch sitzt.

Schau Dir mal lieber die Geometrietabelle vom Kania Twenty an statt mit dem Ethanol zu vergleichen. Das macht m.E. deutlich mehr Sinn (260 mm Sitzrohrlänge bei 30 mm abgesenktem Tretlager, 460 mm Überstandshöhe).
http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twenty.php


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2013)

Update:

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt
über Update wird nachgedacht

*Rahmen*
Ethanol 20" 1498g anderer Rahmen
Gabel: China-Carbon - 425g

*LRS*
*Felgen: Gingko 20" 408g tuning*
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g) landen
Schnellspanner 48g

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke TLO 96g
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 87g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Discschrauben: 6 Stk. Titan, 6 Stk. Alu, rot  15g
Bremsadapter: Tektro Lyra 140mm 34g
Titanschrauben für Bremse 8Stk: 24g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz: Morthop 68g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum 15g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g reales Gewicht wird bald nachgereicht

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 117g
Kassette: Tisso K7 Ultra - 121g
 Innenlager: HTII: FSA 92g 
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: FSA K-Force light costum 420g
Kettenblatt: FRM Pro 30g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 172g

Aktuelle Gewichte nachgetragen + mögliche Veränderungen markiert.


----------



## Floh (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich schenk Dir mal 190 Gramm:
http://shop.alienationbmx.com/deviant.html
Wenn sich das Gewicht der Gingko-Felgen nicht auf 2 Stück bezog, heisst das?


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> *Rahmen*
> Ethanol 20" 1498g anderer Rahmen
> ...
> *LRS*
> *Felgen: Gingko 20" 408g*


*

Anderer Rahmen??? Bitte laufend Details!  

Du willst nicht etwa die Kinlin-Felgen, die ich auch verbaut habe, noch bohren? Dann viel Spaß beim Zentrieren! Oder wie kommst du auf das Gewicht? Die Gingko-Felgen wiegen über 300g das Stück.*


----------



## 68-er (9. Dezember 2013)

auf die details vom rahmen wartet wohl jeder ;-)
...


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2013)

Das gewicht bezieht sich auf 2 Stk. 205 und 203g selbst gewogen... aber ich denke da sind uU noch 15 bis 20g drinnen. Gingko hat mich gebeten den genauen Typ nicht zu posten. Die Felgen sind Disc only in 28 Loch. Das ist einer der ersten 5 Sätze und wurden zu Testzwecken und für ausgewählte Kunden geordert. ;-)

Randnotiz: es sind die teuersten Felgen, die ich je bestellt habe... 
 @trolliver: hast du das noch nicht mitbekommen? Morgrn ist Verhandlungsrunde eins mit dem Rahmenbauer... er hat mir sub 1000g in Aussicht gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2013)

Teuerste Felgen ever? Was hast du denn im Scalpel?

War mir wieder entfallen.... das Langzeitgedächtnis läßt nach.  Sub 1000 --> Sub 5 komplett. Ich sehe dich schon auf Messen ausstellen. Wenn du in den Norden Deutschlands kommst, sag Bescheid!


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2013)

Scalpel: FrM XMD 333 - sind aber die gesteckten Vorserienmodelle (Testreihe - war etwas leichter). Teurer wären die FRM XMD Team Felgen am Fuel Ex gewesen, davon gab es nur 50 Paar und die waren eigentlich  Weltcup-Fahrern vorbehalten.  Aber da hab ich auch deutlich unter Liste bezahlt. 

Ich will es nicht verschreien aber sub 5kg wird sehr schwer. Da müsste der Rahmen deutlich unter 1000g wiegen. 
Wie gesagt morgen Abend gibt es Insiderinfos


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist es soweit. Ich werde die Ergebnisse der heutigen Unterredung nicht öffentlich ins Forum stellen. Nachrichten gehen an: trolliver floh triffi 68er michfisch booze y_g. Mag sonst wer Infos haben?


----------



## michfisch (10. Dezember 2013)

Jep, ich!
Gruss M


----------



## BOOZE (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch bitte. 
Will es dein Rahmenbrater nicht oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Er macht das wohl mehr zum Spass an der Freude nebenbei, wenn im Bikeshop gerade wenig los ist.


----------



## Y_G (10. Dezember 2013)

meld ... hier ich auch


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Uff was für ein Informationsfluss... eines kann ich sagen - er war vom ist stand begeistert. Details am Abend


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Es is' doch Abend...


----------



## Y_G (10. Dezember 2013)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Jaja ich schreib ja schon...


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Also:

1.) Gewicht je nach Ausführung soll in 20 Zoll zw. 700 und 800g liegen (Rennrad Erwachener Ca. 1100g)
2.) nur integrierter Steuersatz wird angeboten
3.) das Tretlagergehäuse wird erst eingeschweißt, danach gefräst. Das ermöglicht jede gewünschte Innenlagerform. Ich denke hier an Lagersitze für HTII, die Lager wandern dadurch direkt in den Rahmen. 
4.) dadurch schafft er auch bei kurzem Radstand große Reifenfreiheit ohne extreme Krümmung weil die Hülse breiter wird.
5.) jeder Schnickschnack ist möglich. Ich überlege 27.2er Sattelstütze, pm Disk-Aufnahme für die 140mm Disc innen auf der Kettenstrebe. 
6.) Bestelldauer etwa 3 Wochen
7.) für den Kinderrahmen nimmt er konifizierte Rohre eines Large Rahmens. Da ist der Rohrsatz leichter weil er die dünnen Mittelteile verwendet
8.) Eloxieren gegen Aufpreis möglich, auch mit Lasergravur und bis zu 3 Farben. 
9.) Lackieren gegen Aufpreis möglich
10.) Preis für Kinderrahmen oder Erwachsenenrahmen ist gleich hoch.
11.) Gebruzzelt wird in Ungarn

Tja das war's oder hab ich etwas vergessen? 

Achja 

660.) der Preis. Hätte ich schlimmer erwartet.


----------



## BOOZE (10. Dezember 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> 11.) Gebruzzelt wird in Ungarn
> 
> Tja das war's oder hab ich etwas vergessen?
> 
> ...



Also brät er die nicht selber, Ungarn also.
Lässt du dir jetzt ein machen?
Für Ungarn sind 660 aber ein deftiger Preis. 
Dafür hätte ich mir früher von den Russen zwei Titanrahmen schweissen lassen können, früher ja früher


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Ungarn ist nicht mehr sooo das Billiglohnland wie früher. Zähne (zum Beißen, nicht für Kettenblätter) kauft man inzwischen auch anderswo deutlich günstiger... 

Ich finde den Preis gut. So etwas bekommt man sonst nirgends, glaube ich. Damit wird es ein einmaliges Rad! Sub 5, sach ich doch!

Eloxieren wäre natürlich edel, zudem schützt es das dünne Rohr auch etwas. Tretlager hört  sich super an, PM auch (keine Adapter mehr). Ich würde ja Gepäckträgerösen anbrin.... ja ja, bin ja schon ruhig.  Vielleicht noch integrierte Sattelklemme wie bei Nöll? Innenverlegte Züge? Anlötteil für eventuelle Kettenspannerei? Anlötsockel für eventuell späteren Umwerfer?

Was ist mit der Geometrie? Hat er Vorschläge gemacht oder erstmal hören wollen? Das längere Steuerrohr dürfte wegen der niedrig bauenden Gabel ja kein Problem sein. Und wie wird es nun? Wird es überhaupt - oder muß erst die bessere Hälfte gefragt werden? Vielleicht mit 'nem Rahmen für sie geködert? 

Was machst du dann mit dem Poison? Verscheuern oder als Kindergarten- / Schulrad billig aufbauen (Mist, keine Cantisockel mehr dran...  ) ? 

Noch was...?

Ach ja: Name, Kontaktdaten... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Nein er bruzzelt selbst. In Österreich hat er einen Shop, in Ungarn eine große Werkstatt mit CNC und Alu Schweisserei.

Wichtig ist noch: Rahmen baut er nur im Winter...


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ihm gesagt was mir wichtig ist und ihm den Ethanol mit Gabel dort gelassen. Zu den restlichen Details haben wir einmal vereinbart, dass wir uns in eine Woche oder so nochmals unterhalten. Bis dahin machen wir uns ein paar Gedanken dazu und konkretisieren dann. Bei ihm hab ich heute etwas erlebt, dass mir schon lange nicht mehr passiert ist: ich wurde fachkundiger, zuvorkommend und freundlich beraten. 
Namen hab ich auch, Google mal nach yasec - seine Marke. Da gibt es ein paar Detailfotos von früheren Werken. http://www.flickr.com/photos/lecadre/5273719732/in/photostream/


----------



## Y_G (10. Dezember 2013)

nice !!!


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Da haben wir ja schon die integrierte Sattelklemme!  War (ist?) bei Nöll aber optisch ansprechender und technisch anspruchsvoller im Winkel des Rahmendreiecks angebracht. Die One-Off-Teile haben auch 'was.


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Aber Nöll ist Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (10. Dezember 2013)

titan ??? dachte der rahmen soll aus alu werden ?
ich steig aus - das projekt wird definitiv zu geil für meine synapsen


----------



## Roelof (10. Dezember 2013)

Nein Nein wird Alu...


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Aber Nöll ist Stahl.



Heißt? Hatte nicht Klein im vorigen Jahrhundert auch solch eine Lösung wie Nöll für die Sattelklemme? Ich mag mich da täuschen, Klein kam für mich nie in Frage.


----------



## 68-er (10. Dezember 2013)

ach - so ein attitude ... ;-)


----------



## Roelof (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte gerne so eine wie auf meinem Scalpel. Und so ne Gabel auch. Naja, whatever...


----------



## trifi70 (11. Dezember 2013)

Eloxieren, wegen Gewicht. Preis ist heiß für Maßrahmen und dann noch bei dem Gewicht! Large Rohrsatz Mittelteil finde ich interessant. Ist das dann nicht zu dünn zum Schweißen?!

Kaufen, bevor der Winter vorbei ist!  (im Sommer geht er Biken oder was? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. Dezember 2013)

Genau die Fragen hatte ich mir auch noch gestellt: sehr dünne Rohre und was er wohl im Sommer macht... 

Bei den Rohren wird er Erfahrung haben. Und vielleicht gehört er ja zu den beneidenswerten Lebenskünstlern, die ein halbes Jahr arbeiten, um ein halbes zu leben. 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (12. Dezember 2013)

Du hast gut reden.  Hast ja Recht, eigentlich ist es nur Neid


----------



## Roelof (13. Dezember 2013)

Heute wieder ein Potential von 30g erkannt und gespart. Die Kassette war in der Post, und ich werde statt 10 Gängen nur 7 aufs Bike bringen. Gewicht der Kassette mit allem drum und dran: 93g


----------



## trifi70 (14. Dezember 2013)

Du meintest mal: Einzelritzel sind blöd, weil zu schwer. Und hast natürlich Recht damit. Wie hast Du es gemacht? Mit ner Drahtsäge? Bilders her!


----------



## Roelof (14. Dezember 2013)

Die Ritzel der Tiso alu Kassette sind einzeln. Nix zu sägen, voll langweilig. Den verlorenen Platz gleiche ich mit 7-fach Kassetten Plastik spacern aus. Tuning ganz billig...


----------



## trifi70 (14. Dezember 2013)

Wau, 93g für 7 Einzelritzel, unglaublich.  Weglassen ist ja auch meine Strategie, allerdings auf deutlich anderem (Gewichts)Niwo.


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2013)

Die Ritzel lasse ich eigentlich nur weg, um mir die Kettenführung zu sparen. bei 7 Gängen steht die Kette noch nicht so schief, dass sie notwendig wäre...


----------



## trolliver (23. Dezember 2013)

Ist der Deal jetzt eingetütet oder nich?


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2013)

Nein noch nicht. In der ersten Jänner Woche gibt es eine Entscheidung.


----------



## michfisch (14. Februar 2014)

So, habe aufgerüstet. 
Heiko von customcranks hat mal wieder was leckeres gemacht.
WRA CNC Kurbel gekürzt auf 112 mm.
Neu war das Teil mal sündhaft teuer, im Moment sind zwei bei ebay drin für  a. 280€. 
Kommt aufs 20er Poison meiner kleinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. Februar 2014)

hui - erinnert ein wenig an die Roox Kurbeln. 

Ist die Bohrung vom Schlitz zum Pedalgewinde original drinnen oder wurde die von cc gesetzt??


----------



## trifi70 (14. Februar 2014)

Die geht doch bis zum Ende durch. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das orischinal so ist.


----------



## Roelof (14. Februar 2014)

jetzt wo du es sagst, schaut das wirklich so aus... Bring deinem Zwerg bei zu sagen: "das ist mein Rad, da dürfen keine Erwachsenen Probefahren.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Februar 2014)

Letztens CNOC gefahren. Zwergin: "Aber Papa, nicht, das kann durchbrechen!". "Nein, tut es nicht, die Leute die das Rad verkaufen fahren auch damit rum, habe ich im Fernsehen gesehen."


----------



## 68-er (14. Februar 2014)

das wird schon halten ...
cool ausschauen tut das teil ;-)


----------



## michfisch (14. Februar 2014)

War schon original drin. Konnte man vorher aber nicht sehen. Heiko hat ja schon mehrere Kurbeln gekürzt,  das hält! und hat mir von dem Rest eine schöne Pfeife gemacht.
Die Kurbel hat mich bei ebay ein 10er gekostet.  Wollte keiner,  da Pedalauge abgebrochen war.


----------



## michfisch (14. Februar 2014)

Hier nochmal die Lochansicht und mit Kettenblatt


----------



## Y_G (14. Februar 2014)

bei der nächsten 730iger werde ich wohl auch mutiger beim Fräsen sein


----------



## michfisch (14. Februar 2014)

Muss ja nicht immer 730er sein.
Es gibt noch andere Kurbeln auf dem Planet
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (14. Februar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht immer 730er sein.
> Es gibt noch andere Kurbeln auf dem Planet


schon, aber bei mir liegt schon ne 730 bereit...


----------



## trifi70 (14. Februar 2014)

Ah klar, das Pedalauge gerät ja erst nach dem Kürzen in den Hohlbereich. Sonst hätt ich mir (bei einem Erwachsenen) Sorgen gemacht, dass das Pedalgewinde im Kurbelarm überhaupt dauerhaft hält... Das Loch ging doch bei ungekürzter Kurbel sicherlich nicht bis oben durch, oder?


----------



## michfisch (14. Februar 2014)

Nö, war so nicht zu sehen. Hier mal die Ausgangsposition.


----------



## roccastrada (15. Februar 2014)

Dann will ich meine Kurbeln auch mal in den Raum werfen:
Basis: Sachs Classic ca. 1992 in 170 mm, also wirklich nicht schade drum 
















Neue Kurbellänge 108 mm, das Velo ist ein Cube Kid 160 mit 6,4 kg, weitere Fotos bald.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## michfisch (16. Februar 2014)

Auch lecker geworden! Lochkreis 110?
Für selber geschnitzt süper, haste mal locker 30 Euronen gespart.
Bild vom Bike bitte
Gruss Michael


----------



## roccastrada (23. Februar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Bild vom Bike bitte
> Gruss Michael



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eine-weitere-cube-160-optimierung.644871/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (25. Februar 2014)

Na also. Habe heute endlich bestellt. Letzte Details wurden geklärt, ein paar Feinheiten besprochen und in einigen Punkten habe ich ihm freie Hand gelassen. Ich bin gespannt... Abholung zw. 1. Und 5. April.


----------



## trolliver (25. Februar 2014)

Na! Das ist doch erfreulich! Wir sind alle gespannt!

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (26. Februar 2014)

Und ich mich erst...  ich würde ja gern schon Details rein schreiben aber halte mich vorerst nobel zurück. Aber fein wird das...

Hab den Titel angepasst - der passte nicht mehr.


----------



## drehvial (26. Februar 2014)

Keine Frage wird das was sehr Feines. Und vielleicht reicht es dann ja doch mal zu einer Mini-Serie (oder eben Einzelanfertigungen, die über die Zeit hinweg gesehen eine Mini-Serie werden)

drehvial


----------



## 68-er (26. Februar 2014)

ich würde eher "kinderrad mit bulemie gefahr" als titel wählen
kommt der sache näher ;-)


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

@68er  also zum Speiben find ich es nicht.


----------



## 68-er (27. Februar 2014)

du weißt schon was ich meinte


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

Jaja, kein Thema.  Sarkastisch ist auch eine meiner Fremdsprachen .
Wenn ich jetzt sage,* man muss es ja nicht übertreiben*, ist das aber auch ein bisschen übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, fürchte ich. oder??


----------



## trolliver (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, das wäre übertrieben...


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

mein letztes Teile - Update:

Grün - schon auf Lager
Orange - bereits bestellt
Update kommt

*Rahmen*
Rahmen: Yasec Costum
Gabel: China-Carbon - 425g Update: Stahlgewindeaufsatz kommt weg

*LRS
Felgen: Gingko 20" 408g *
Naben: Soul Kozak 104g+205g
Speichen: vo14/hi14 Stk.
Nippel: Alu, rot
sollte dann für Discs bei ca. 850g (+/-20g) landen
Schnellspanner 48g

Reifen Duranos (2Stk.) 374g
Schläuche Schwalbe (2Stk.) 130g

*Anbauteile*
Stütze: Schmolke 27,2 - ist länger als die alte (wahrscheinlich eine SL - Gewicht in 31,6 war 96g) 91g liegt zu Hause, eine zweite ist im Zulauf, möglich, dass das eine leichtere ist...
Lenker: Schmolke 101g
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 87g
Bremse: Formula R1 387g
Bremsscheiben: Ashima 140mm 133g
Discschrauben: 6 Stk. Titan, 6 Stk. Alu, rot  15g
Bremsadapter: Tektro Lyra 140mm 34g einer fällt weg, also 17g
Titanschrauben für Bremse 8Stk: 24g
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 99g
Sattelklemme: New Ultimate 7g
Steuersatz:  Integriert - ich schätze 70g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum 15g
Schaltzug und -seil: 40g reales Gewicht wird bald nachgereicht

*Drivetrain*
Schaltwerk: SRAM Red 125g
Sram Trigger X7 117g
Kassette: Tisso K7 Ultra - 93g (7speed) 
 Innenlager: Integriert - geschätzt 65g
Kette: KMC X-9sl geschätzt wegen kurz ca. 180g
Kurbel: FSA K-Force light costum 110cm
Kettenblatt: FRM Pro 30g
KB-Schrauben: 10g
Pedale: AEST 172g

Aktuelle Gewichte nachgetragen + Veränderungen markiert.

Zeitplan:
Dieses Wochenende: Kettenblattschrauben und Speichen bestellen
Nächstes Wochenende einspeichen
Ende März CNOC verkaufen
1. bis 5. April: Abholung neuer Rahmen
5/6. April: Fotos machen, Rahmen wiegen, rechnen
6. April: grober Zusammenbau
12./13. April: Leitungen der Bremse kürzen, letzter Feinschliff möglich
14. April: im besten Fall auf Ostern freuen, im Worst Case Stunden zählen und auf Wunder hoffen.
20. April: Osterhase versteckt einzelne Radteile, danach gemeinsamer Zusammenbau und Ausfahrt.

Alles hat ein Ende - jenes dieses Aufbaus ist langsam aber doch in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (27. Februar 2014)

Das wird was... ich kann's kaum erwarten, als wär's meins!

Da fehlen aber noch die Zeitangaben beim Zeitplan... 

Oliver


----------



## Bikebarney (27. Februar 2014)

Bin auch gespannt, wie ein "Flitzebogen"


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

Wollen wir Gewichtsbingo spielen? 

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, der Projektplan is ja schön und jut, aber ich vermisse DIE ZAHL! 



Verkaufst Du das CNOC bereits vor Fertigstellung des neuen, um Dich selbst unter Druck zu setzen?


----------



## Roelof (28. Februar 2014)

Ja. Druck und zur Finanzierung des Rahmens...

Was glaubst du denn?

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michfisch (28. Februar 2014)

Gewichte in einer Exel-Tabelle aufgeführt wäre super. Da hier ja einige Gewichte einzeln angegeben sind und man nicht nachvollziehen kann, was unter dem Strich rauskommt. Ansonsten schöne Sachen dabei, da bekommt der Papa bestimmt ab und zu ein feuchtes Höschen. 
Gruss Michael


----------



## Roelof (28. Februar 2014)

Du musst ja nicht mitlesen wenn dich etwas stört...

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michfisch (28. Februar 2014)

mich stört nix, nur ist es übersichtlicher für andere und am Ende kommt ja eine Gewichtszahl raus, die dich doch auch Interessieren würde.


----------



## drehvial (28. Februar 2014)

Hey, bei den Spannachsen gehen noch ein paar g, auch beim Lenker wenn er dann gekürzt ist und bei dem Schaltzug kommst Du auch unter 20g raus. Dafür dann wieder ein paar Gramm bei den Griffen drauf (außer Du schaffst es die Stopfen noch zu tunen). Findet sonst wer noch was zum rummäkeln  ?

drehvial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (28. Februar 2014)

drehvial schrieb:


> Findet sonst wer noch was zum rummäkeln  ?


Wenn du so nett fragst, orange Schrift geht gar nicht und was ist Yasec C*o*st*u*m?


----------



## michfisch (28. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn du so nett fragst, orange Schrift geht gar nicht und was ist Yasec C*o*st*u*m?


Einfach mal den Fred von Anfang an durchlesen, dann kommst du drauf!
Schönes WE


----------



## Diman (28. Februar 2014)

Muss es nicht Yasec C*oU*st*uO*m heißen?


----------



## trifi70 (28. Februar 2014)

Die Kurbel kommt aus derselben Schmiede...   Custom wirds wohl sein...

Vorbau scheint schwer für die Kürze, aber gut, da gibs nicht viel Auswahl und kenne auch nix leichteres. Vl. auch mal bei Custom anfragen.


----------



## drehvial (28. Februar 2014)

auch noch zu empfehlen: weiteres Schrauben-Tuning, allein der Vorbau hat sechs Schrauben, und vielleicht geht da beim Schaltwerk ja auch noch was (für eine Machbarkeitsstudie sollte das schon drin sein) 

drehvial


----------



## trolliver (28. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es bei dem Rad noch eine einzige Schraube gibt, die zu tunen wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (1. März 2014)

Ich schau dann morgen mal drüber aber mir fällt auch keine ein...

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roelof (13. März 2014)

Nächste Woche wird geschweißt! :-D


----------



## 68-er (13. März 2014)

mach fotos - bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Roelof (13. März 2014)

bin ja - leider - nicht dabei  aber Ende nächster Woche wird man den Rahmen dann einmal ganz vorsichtig richtung Waage bewegen können.


----------



## 68-er (13. März 2014)

ob der schweißer zum fotos machen kommt  ???
wäre auf jeden fall interessant das making off zu sehen ...


----------



## michfisch (13. März 2014)

hoffe für den Rubel ist dann das Gewicht adäquat!


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2014)

da sind wir schon zu zweit.


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2014)

Bezahlst Du nach Gewicht? Zusammenhang reziprok? Soll er sich mal anstrengen


----------



## Roelof (4. April 2014)

Breaking News: der Rahmen liegt aktuell beim Eloxierer und wird morgen nicht abholbereit sein. Auslieferung verschoben auf Montag.


----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2014)

Hat der Eloxierer eigentlich ne Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (4. April 2014)

Wahrscheinlich schon, ich aber seine Nummer nicht...


----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2014)

Sag jetzt nicht, Du wärst nicht aufgeregt...


----------



## Roelof (4. April 2014)

Es geht. Ich hatte heute frei, war Huskey Schlitten fahren und jetzt schlürf ich gerade Eistee aus Long Island. Montag wird schlimmer.


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Na gut, bei derart Unternehmungen gerät ein neuer Rahmen schon mal aus dem Fokus, kann ich nachvollziehen. Was hat denn Long Island mit Huskeys zu tun? Die ziehen da höchstens Rollschlitten um diese Zeit - oder kam nur der Tee daher?


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Da ihr jetzt beide von "Huskeys" schreibt, muss ich ma nachfragen, es geht schon um die Schlittenhunde? Wieviel Schnee liegt denn aktuell in Österreich? Ich such grad kurzfristig ein lohnendes Reiseziel für ne Woche über Ostern. Paar Pässe fahren wär ne feine Alternative.


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Mit oder ohne Anhang?


----------



## Roelof (7. April 2014)

Kein schnee


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Stark! Hab' ich ja richtig geraten. Nur zwei? Die armen Viecher...  Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Info, wo das ist - wegen Long Island... Eistee gibt's doch auch in und aus Österreich.


----------



## Roelof (7. April 2014)

Bei Ottenstein im waldviertel, niederösterreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (7. April 2014)

Und nur 2 ist gut. Die waren ganz schön flott. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, was der "Schlitten" wiegt... :-(


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Okay, danke für die Info! Gewicht incl. Fahrer je nachdem zwischen 130kg und nach oben offen, dazu Steigungen... Ich bin kein Hundekenner, das nötigt mir aber viel Respekt ab.

Lenken??? Bergab überholen??? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich da drauf stellen würde...  Sieht aber nach mächtig Spaß aus!


----------



## Roelof (7. April 2014)

65kg wiegt so ein Ding... Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Wenn die hier im Dorf rumfahn, sind ca. 6 Huskys vorgespannt. Der Wagen sieht etwas anders aus und sonderlich schnell sind die nicht. Heißt also, die fahren mit angezogener Handbremse  Im März gibts etwas südlich jedes Jahr ein richtiges Rennen, zumeist notgedrungen auch mit den Rollerwagen. Ich trau mich da nich druff... 

Achso: single


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Dann wäre mein Favorit Südtirol. Pässe ohne Ende, 6.000 hm und mehr am Tag kein Problem...   Täler sind alle empfehlenswert, wüßt jetzt nicht, welches ich hervorheben sollte. U.a. das Sarntal wäre auch was mit kleinen Kindern.


----------



## Roelof (13. April 2014)

Ui, Ui, Ui...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (13. April 2014)

Haste den Rahmen jetzt schon?


----------



## trolliver (13. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ui, Ui, Ui...


Die Hm-Angabe habe ich von einem Triathleten, der bereits 3 2000er hinter sich hatte, als ich mit Gepäck das Penser Joch hoch bin und aus dem letzten Loch pustete... der hatte vielleicht Redebedarf bei für ihn läppisch 9-10km/h...  Ich war froh, als der anzog und innerhalb von Sekunden meinen Blicken entschwand.

Rahmen da oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## Roelof (13. April 2014)




----------



## trolliver (13. April 2014)

Schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken...     oder was soll uns das Halbdetailfoto sagen? Schicke Farbe sowie Ausfallenden, interessante Wechselkonstruktion.

Also: Glückwunsch! Aufbau bis Ostern incl. Probefahrt auf den Semmering.


----------



## Roelof (14. April 2014)

der Übergang Steuerrohr auf Gabel wird leider einen kleinen Versatz aufweisen. Mal schauen wie es mit Steuersatz wirkt...


----------



## michfisch (14. April 2014)

Hi, bis jetzt reißt mich da noch nix vom Bock!
Fotos sind von schlechter Quali. Detail Fotos in schön wären gut!
Für den Preis, was der Rahmen gekostet hat, hätte ich mich bei den Fotos aber ein wenig ins Zeug gelegt.


----------



## Roelof (14. April 2014)

Die sind ja nur schnell mit dem handy geknipst. der Zwerg sollte ja nix davon mitbekommen... Hochauflösende Fotos gibt es dann, wenn ich die Produktionsfotos bekomme und poste...


----------



## michfisch (14. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Die sind ja nur schnell mit dem handy geknipst. der Zwerg sollte ja nix davon mitbekommen... Hochauflösende Fotos gibt es dann, wenn ich die Produktionsfotos bekomme und poste...


Ah, so bestens


----------



## trolliver (14. April 2014)

Nun ja, auch ein Maßrahmen ist letztlich immer noch einfach ein Fahrradrahmen. Ich weiß noch, wie ich seinerzeit mit meinem abgeholten Prachtstück veräppelt wurde... Das wichtige sieht man ja nicht: daß er genau paßt (bei Kindern eher nicht) bzw. genau so lang und hoch gebaut ist, wie man es haben will. Bei dem hier kommt ja noch das Gewicht hinzu. Um das zu erreichen, bekommt man für das gleiche Geld bei Tune vielleicht das Paar Kettenstreben....


----------



## Roelof (14. April 2014)

Apropos Gewicht: knapp daneben... leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (14. April 2014)

Der Rahmen? Das virtuelle oder fertige Rad? Drüber oder drunter? Du machst das aber spannend...


----------



## trolliver (15. April 2014)

Heißt: ein paar Gramm mehr... es war mit jeder Faser spürbar, daß dir hier jedes Gramm wichtig ist, schade, wenn das Ziel nicht erreicht wurde.

Letztlich wird es jedoch ein Wahnsinnsrad für einen Fünfjährigen von immer noch 5,x kg, das scheitert nicht an ein paar Gramm Hüftspeck.

Und wenn doch: ich biete 250 Euro auf den jetzt ja wohl gebrauchten Rahmen. Faires Angebot.


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

@trolliver sag nicht so schlimme Sachen. Unter 5kg will ich immer noch kommen. Gibt ja noch Reserven und die Gabel wurde auch noch leichter...


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

hui wird das knapp... ich hab jetzt bei 7 Teilen noch kein reales Gewicht stehen, sondern nur eine vorsichtige Schätzung (einfach weil die Teile noch nicht da sind, oder zB bei der Gabel erst gekürzt werden muss). Bislang war ich ja noch nie grob daneben, aber es wird wirklich sehr sehr knapp...


----------



## trolliver (15. April 2014)

Ach richtig, das waren ja sub 5 mit dem neuen Rahmen, 5,x war vorher schon. Für mich ist letzteres schon Sternenstaub, daher mach ich da nicht so den großen Unterschied.  Wenn du schon sagst, das wird knapp, dann wird das schon. Du wirst so lange an irgeneinem oder mehreren Teilen feilen und kratzen, bis die 5 fällt. 

Notfalls am Rahmen...  der hat ja wohl Übergewicht.


----------



## kawa116 (15. April 2014)

Ganz klare Sache. Der Rahmen wurde mit zu fetter Luft geschweisst.  Ich bin echt mal gespannt. Unter 5 kg für nen Kinderrad. Unfassbar.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache. Der Rahmen wurde mit zu fetter Luft geschweisst.  Ich bin echt mal gespannt. Unter 5 kg für nen Kinderrad. Unfassbar.


Na du bist ja wohl ein Hellseher oder?


----------



## alexx80 (15. April 2014)

Bin auch schon gespannt aufs Ergebnis!! Zu deiner Frage, das federleicht demobike hat angeblich, hab keine Waage, 6,16kg, das ist find ich schon echt wenig ,also unter 5kg echt genial, drück Dir die daumen da ich weder das nötige wissen/können  noch eine Restekiste habe, bin ich so aber auch sehr zufrieden... LG!


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

Ich hab noch folgende Joker zur Hand:

gabelschaft, die Carbongabel steht noch mit über 400g in der Tabelle
Aluachsen statt der Titanachsen
tubeless statt Schläuche
Ceramic Lager statt der Xtr Lager im Pressfit-Gehäuse
Kurbel wird hoffentlich auch noch etwas leichter als 500g, da es aber bisher keine Erfahrungswerte zu gekürzten Carbonkurbeln gibt, ist eine Schätzung schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. April 2014)

Gabelexpander ist sicher nicht vorgesehen? Falls doch: weglassen.

Falls es wirklich sehr knapp werden sollte:
Reifen: paar Gramm sind drin durch vorab etwas "Runterfahren", im Rennradbereich sind dies die teuersten Reifen... 
Bremsbeläge/Scheiben dito
An der Kassette paar Zähne wegfräsen, früher hatten wir auch nur 4 Gänge und er hatte vorher sogar nur 1. Wozu also 7? Vor allem, wo das Rad doch fast nix wiegt. 

Wenn alles nix nützt: die Waage tunen.


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

Haha. 
Zum ernst gemeinten Tip mit dem Expander: natürlich ist da keiner verbaut. Wären ja 17g +10g f. kappe und schraube...


----------



## kawa116 (16. April 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Na du bist ja wohl ein Hellseher oder?



Weiss ja nicht, obs falsch rüber kam, das mit der fetten Luft sollte ein Scherz sein. ;-) Nur so am Rand. Und der Rest des Satzes sollte meine Bewunderung für das Vorhaben <5KG ausdrücken. Bin wirklich gespannt, ob er es schafft.

Also kein Grund mich hier von der Seite anzumachen, ok!?


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2014)

Kurbelgewicht ist mit Kettenblättern oder wie war das? Nee, mit Welle, glaube ich. Also die letzte Waffe in der Hinsicht wäre die Garnitur von Federleicht, ist auch ein schickes Kettenblatt dabei. Gut, kostet bißchen was, aber bei dem Bike...

Das Rahmengewicht magst du nicht ausplaudern, was?

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (16. April 2014)

Die Kurbel ist eine FSA K-Force light, die auf 115mm gekürzt wird. ich kann aber beim besten Willen nicht abschätzen, was die gekürzen Arme, das neue Insert und die Verklebung - oder besser gesagt - das neue Abschlussstück, dass anlaminiert wird, wiegt. Wird wohl ein paar Grämmchen leichter sein als zuvor.

Ich hoffe nicht, auf die Federleicht-Kurbel zurückgreifen zu müssen. wobei sich das System dann schon auch mit meinem Pressfit-Lager vertragen würde...


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2014)

Dann eben nich....   Dann schätz' ich eben. 1,15kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. April 2014)

nein, ist schon richtig leicht geworden. Der Rahmen wiegt deutlich unter 1000g - aber eben nicht 750g. Ich reiche das genaue Gewicht nach, sobald ich die Fotos von der Fertigung bekommen habe und die dann poste...


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand ein tubeless kit an kinderbikes verbaut?? Wieviel wiegt dass denn so??


----------



## Mamara (18. April 2014)

Die sau teuren Eclipse-Schläuche kennst du aber, oder? Nur als weitere Alternative.


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2014)

Klar kenn ich die. Kosten doppelt so viel wie das Tubelesskit, wiegt etwa das gleiche, und ist weniger Patzerei - wenn man 2 dichte Schläuche erwischt...


----------



## Jobike (18. April 2014)

sollte das Rad nicht bis Ostern fertig sein?


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2014)

Wochenende haben sich verschoben. Muss erst in 2 Wochen...


----------



## fazanatas (5. Mai 2014)

Wird das hier noch was?


----------



## michfisch (5. Mai 2014)

ich warte auch schon auf aussagekräftige Bilder


----------



## Roelof (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Aufbau steht momentan, aber es wird. Ich habe umdisponiert und statt der nicht ganz korrekten Version "Hinterradnabe" mit 32 Loch etwas passendes aus dem Schwarzwald geordert. Der Steuersatz lässt auch schon 2 Wochen auf sich warten, da hab ich sicherheitshalber gestern noch einen zweiten rein bestellt. Mit gut Glück wird es am Wochenende fertig!


----------



## trolliver (6. Mai 2014)

Hat das CNOC wohl genug abgeworfen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (6. Mai 2014)

Für die bestellte Nabe? Nein, ist eine Prince


----------



## Roelof (10. Mai 2014)

gutes Gewicht...


----------



## Mamara (10. Mai 2014)

Ja schick. Sind das jetzt edge MC1?


----------



## michfisch (10. Mai 2014)

Lecker,  wie ist das gespeicht? 
Wieviel Loch an Nabe und Felge?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Roelof (10. Mai 2014)

Ja mc1 vom gingko. 

Naben und felgen haben je 28 loch, radial jede 2. Speiche gesetzt, dt alu nippel in rot auf cx ray speichen...

Wir haben das ganze gerade tubeless aufgezogen. Felgenband ventile milch und reifen wiegen insg. 441g


----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2014)

Absolut geil!!


----------



## Y_G (10. Mai 2014)

sieht echt gut aus, macht mir Hoffnung für meinen Satz  Hinten radial auf beiden Seiten und nur 14 Speichen, das ist schon wenig. Bin ich gespannt wie das beim treten flext...


----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2014)

Egal, solange die Scheibe gerade läuft...


----------



## Roelof (11. Mai 2014)

Ich hab da lt. Tensiometer rund 950n pro Peiche drauf. Da flext nix bein treten. Eher beim bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (11. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht packe ich ja dann bei unserem 24" auch nur 16 Speichen rein... Dann wird es ja doch noch ein Schnäppchen beim LRS


----------



## daleipi (11. Mai 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> ... Dann wird es ja doch noch ein Schnäppchen beim LRS


Details?


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2014)

Ihr speicht scheibengebremste Laufräder radial und dann noch mit wenig Speichen?  Wie schwer ist der Bub, was wird an Höhenmetern so vernichtet? Ich glaub wir sind uns einig, dass man das selbst für einen leichtgewichtigen Erwachsenen niemals nicht so bauen würde, oder?!


----------



## Y_G (11. Mai 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ihr speicht scheibengebremste Laufräder radial und dann noch mit wenig Speichen?


Also bei mir wird es V-Brake... ich schreibe dann bei mir im Aufbau sobald die Felgen da sind...


----------



## Mamara (11. Mai 2014)

Gespannt bin ich auch. Mit dünnen Reifen die nix weg federn und ner Felge bei der schon vom Anbieter dabei geschrieben dass sie nur "eine begrenzte Lebensdauer" hat. Wünsche auf jeden Fall dass nix an den Löcher oder so ausreisst.


----------



## Roelof (12. Mai 2014)

Derzeit 17kg mit Rucksack. Mehr als 25 bekommt er da nicht. Die Reifen dämpfen schon, aber natürlich deutlich weniger als breite moe joes. Werde 2 bar fahren lassen...

Ich hab für mich schon mal revos an eine Stadtrad radial/1xfach hinten eingespeicht. Das war zu flexy - das Mädl, das sie jetzt fährt hält es aus. 

Ich hab bei 20 zoll mit wenigen messerspeichen in radial mit Scheiben keine Hemmungen. Ist ja Handgespeicht von mir und mehrfach abgedrückt. Zentriert auf 0.1mm Seiten und Höhenschlag, bei sehr gleichmäßiger Spannung. 

Die begrenzte Lebensdauer ist relativ. Scandium ist sicher eine Legierung, deren Eigeschaften man kennen sollte. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, die Felgen sind gedacht für Top-End Liegeräder. Die Belastung durch meinen Stöpsel halte ich für deutlich geringer...

 Ab 24 Zoll würd ich nicht mehr so einspeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Wünsche auf jeden Fall dass nix an den Löcher oder so ausreisst.



Ist mir in 10 Jahren weder aktiv noch bei von mir gebauten Laufrädern passiert.


----------



## Razor (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt's hier schon was neues vom Aufbau?


----------



## Mamara (27. Juni 2014)

Ich schätze, es ist wie immer wenn man etwas SO perfekt hinbekommen will - er wird auf irgend welchen Kleinscheiss für den Abschluss warten, das gehört einfach dazu .


----------



## fazanatas (27. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht will er ja auch neben Federleicht den enormen Markt für 3K€ Kinderräder beackern und bereitet seinen Launch vor.


----------



## Roelof (27. Juni 2014)

Nein will ich nicht. Bin aber schon fertig...


----------



## Roelof (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Roelof (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Roelof (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Roelof (28. Juni 2014)

4,63kg sind es geworden, wichtiger ist aber: Julian gefällt es...


----------



## Ann (28. Juni 2014)

sieht ja richtig futuristisch aus  das gewicht ist der hammer  ist ein 20", oder? darf man fragen, was der spaß nun gekostet hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (28. Juni 2014)

Mit den dünnen Reifen irgendwie nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. Passen da keine Mowjoes rein?


----------



## Razor (28. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Bilder,

Krasses Bike, Glückwunsch zum Aufbau!
Weist Du evtl welches Maß Du zwischen Kettenstrebe links und Kettenstrebe rechts außen hast? Ich frag wegen der Achslänge der Federleicht Kurbeln, die möchte ich fürs Bike meiner Kleinen auch bestellen.
Welche Pedale sind das? und was wiegen sie?

Grüße Marten


----------



## BOOZE (28. Juni 2014)

Gewicht ist der Knaller, aber optisch nichts meins 
sorry


----------



## trifi70 (28. Juni 2014)

Der Hinterbau wirkt sehr lang. Gabeldesign beißt sich IMHO mit dem Rest, würde ich fürn perfektes Ergebnis wohl lackieren lassen. Die Reifen passen nicht recht zum abgebildeten Gelände... Genug der Nörgelei: das Gewicht ist der Hammer und wichtig ist, dass er Spaß mit hat. Haste fein gemacht! 

ps. die Bilder werden dem Rad nicht gerecht, da musste nochma ran, anderer Hintergrund und Perspektive. Damit das Rad auch richtig zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Mamara (28. Juni 2014)

Kona UTE in klein . Aber Gewicht is natürlich der Hammer.


----------



## Roelof (28. Juni 2014)

Bei der Gabel war hauptsächlich das Gewicht ausschlaggebend. 367g sind bislang unerreicht... Dafür war es notwendig das Gewinde zu entfernen und ein stück Carbonschaftrohr aufzukleben.


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2014)

Hi, super leichtes Bike.  Zum anschauen super, aber zum fahren finde ich es auch zu schade. Und- Aufbau ist ja wohl nur für die Straße. 
Unbeaufsichtigt würde ich es auch nicht lassen,  hätte immer Ängste dass es weg ist.
Hoffe, du hast ne gute Versicherung.
Ist es vermessen zu fragen, wieviele Euros du da reingesteckt hast? Wenn ich so die Teile überschlage, 
komme ich fast auf 2000€
grüße Sabine


----------



## Roelof (29. Juni 2014)

Weil das hier schon öfters angesprochen wurde: wir fahren damit Straße und Wald- bzw. Forstwege. Auch Wiese  ist kein Problem...


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2014)

Preis, wenn du es verkaufst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (29. Juni 2014)

Sehr extrem in jeder Hinsicht. Und genau das macht es schön. 
Mir gefällts, auch wenn ich es total überzogen finde.

Wurde hier schonmal ein noch leichteres 20" präsentiert?


----------



## Roelof (29. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Das leichtest 20 zoll bisher war ein kirk lee mit rennradbremsen und 5.8kg


----------



## Roelof (29. Juni 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Preis, wenn du es verkaufst?


jetzt soll der Kurze mal ordentlich damit fahren. Verkaufspreis kommt dann auf das 26er an, dass er bekommen soll...


----------



## Razor (29. Juni 2014)

Ich denke der Preis ist bei so einem Projekt Nebensache ,
Hauptsache ist doch das der Papa Spaß beim bauen und der Junior Spaß beim fahren damit hat.

Jedem das seine...


----------



## Y_G (30. Juni 2014)

super geiles Bike geworden! Für mich passt die Gabel von der Form nicht optimal zum Bike. Die ist oben einfach zu fett. Aber das ist ja natürlich Geschmackssache... Auf jeden Fall wird da jemand viel Spaß haben  Ich finde die Reifen btw. sehr passend zum Bike, aber auch hier wieder ich persönlich mag sowas. Das Gewicht ist einfach goil, gut 1 kg leichter als unser CNOC16 (noch mit der schweren Gabel). Die Duranos fürs 24" bestelle ich auch noch diese Woche


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht der Specht.  Die Gabel wurde ja schon mehrfach angesprochen... "form follows weight". Mir ist der Hinterbau viel zu lang, doch da du den Rahmen ja mit dem Erbauer gründlich besprochen hast, wird das gewollt sein. "Weit und schnell" hieß ja die Devise, und Länge läuft bekanntlich, daher hier wohl "form follows function". Das gilt auch für die steilen Winkel, wenn mich die Perspektive nicht wieder täuscht. Das Gewicht ist natürlich... wurde hier ja auch schon zur Genüge gepriesen, dem schließe ich mich an, ist ja noch weniger geworden als erwartet.  

Dann berichte mal von euren Touren! Philipp will unbedingt von uns aus zur Küste (45km) mit dem Rad, doch ich traue es ihm nicht zu, da er in letzter Zeit fast nur drömelt und nach 1km fragt, wie weit es noch sei... derzeit ist Fußball bei ihm angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (5. Juli 2014)

Supercooles bike und das Gewicht ist der überhammer!!!
Gratuliere und viel Spaß deinem Julian! LG


----------



## alexx80 (5. Juli 2014)

Ps zum Thema touren, mein Ziel wäre ja greifenstein, weiß nicht, ob das heuer schon geht...


----------



## Roelof (5. Juli 2014)

@alexx80 Wenn du bis zum Kaiser rauf kommst ist das schlimmste überstanden. Oder willst du durchs Gemüse rauf? Das sollte über die verkehrte Hundsbergstrecke möglich sein...


----------



## drehvial (7. Juli 2014)

Extrem, überzeugend, Soll (nicht schwerer als das Rad vom Papa) übererfüllt! Wird wohl lange als Referenz herhalten...

Gibt es noch ein paar Details zum Rahmen (Gewicht, Geometrie, vielleicht zum Dazulernen auch mit Erklärung für den langen Hinterbau und den steilen Sitzwinkel, wo ein flacherer Winkel das Mitwachsen evt. erleichtert hätte)?
Eine Frage treibt mich bei dem Rad auch noch um: warum Scheibenbremsen? wegen der Felgen?

Wünsche dem Junior noch ganz viele unglaublich schöne Spaß-Kilometer mit dem Rad.


----------



## Roelof (7. Juli 2014)

Der Rahmen hat nun etwas unter 850g, weil ich die BB-Hülse abgedreht hab, damit die Kurbel mit der kurzen Achse rein passt. Der Lagersitz war aber ohnehin sehr tief drinnen, insofern kein Problem. 

Der lange Hinterbau wirkt sehr lange, weil 

1. Der Sattel auf ein minimum runter eingesteckt ist und 
2. keine Verstrebungen (Abstützungen) drinnen sind. 

Es pass auch noch ein 24 Zoll Laufrad mit schmalem Reifen rein. Ich werde also in 2 Jahren keinen neuen Rahmen für die kurze Übergangszeit brauchen, sondern nur eine neue Gabel, Laufräder, zuerst eine längere, dann auch eine gekröpfte Stütze und einen längernen/steileren Vorbau. dadurch ergibt sich auch der recht Steile Winkel, der auch extremer wirkt, als er ist. 

Das ganze Bike lässt sich so mit ein paar Teilen doch recht lange fahren. Die Geometriedaten hab ich natürlich, aber da hab ich mich sehr auf den Rahmenbauer verlassen. Er hat sich an der Tabelle mit den Geometriedaten 20" orientiert. Mittelgroß hab ich mir gewünscht, und hab ich auch bekommen. 

Warum Scheibenbremsen?

Ich hab das schon mal mit irgendwem geschrieben - eigentlich weil ich Disc-Naben zu Hause hatte und keine neuen Nicht-Disc-Naben kaufen wollte. Vom Gewicht her bleibt es fast gleich. Durch die Scheiben kann ich leichtere Felgen mit weniger Speichen fahren lassen, und hab dann bei 24 Zoll auch kein Problem mit Adaptern. Die Scheiben haben viel Power bei extrem niedrigem Kraftaufwand. Gestern sind wir unterwegs gewesen - ich zu Fuß mit den Hunden, er am Bike. Er ist mir Bergab im Schritttempo nachgerollt, dafür hat er früher den Rücktritt gebraucht. Speziell die R1-Hebel lassen sich super nahe zum Lenker stellen, was seinen kurzen Fingern sehr gut passt - besser als erhoft!

Zudem hab ich die Bremse sehr günstig bekommen, und auch meine Realkosten nach dem Verkauf dieses Projekt-Bikes werden dadurch wahrscheinlich nicht steigen.

Ich hab auch über die negativen Aspekte nachgedacht, da ist mir eigentlich nur der erhöhte Wartungsaufwand eingefallen. Bei meinen Bikes fällt eine Bremse im Jahr mehr entlüften nicht mehr ins Gewicht. 

Mich reizt es ja schon, zumindest auch über 4,5kg nachzudenken, böser Spieltrieb...


----------



## alexx80 (9. Juli 2014)

alexx80 schrieb:


> Ps zum Thema touren, mein Ziel wäre ja greifenstein, weiß nicht, ob das heuer schon geht...



Naja, ich meinte eigentl s Bahn handelskai - greifenstein u zurück ;-) meine Kinder sind eher noch nicht so fürs bergauffahren u ich nehme d inkineskates als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit...


----------



## Roelof (9. Juli 2014)

auch nett. sind ja 40km...


----------

